# Northern Ohio BRP 2011 Summer Series!



## Micro_Racer

*Below are the dates for the 2011 summer series:*

First race is at the "*New Gate*" April 8th
- Oval race -* warm-up for the Big Oval Race on April 15th-16th :thumbsup:*

*Freddies* Race Dates:

May 6th
May 27th
June 17th
July 8th
July 29th
August 19th
Sept 9th
Awards race Sept 23rd

Series will have 8 races with 3 throw outs

Class's
Stock - same rules as this year

Super Stock - same rules as this year

Brushless B-Mod:

4200Kv brushless motor
Max pinion 13T Min Spur 50T
4.8v 2/3A cells
1/18th ESC OPEN TIMING
B-Mod BRP Body
LiPo Brushless Class:
see rules at Micro's web page:
http://sites.google.com/site/microracerbrpclub/lipo-3100kv-brushless-class

Entry Fee at Freddies will be $17, and include fabulous Bud's Italian Sausage Feast!
*Food at 6pm*
*Racing at 7pm*

BRP Race Calendar updated with all race dates...see my web site for all racing info!


----------



## TangTester

UGH I want to running two classes......to much work. It looks like a fun summer of racing.


----------



## BudBartos

Micro >> Thanks for posting the BRP 2011 summer series dates and such. I was Just getting ready to do it :thumbsup:


----------



## wazzer

Micro, I think Brushless B-mod 4200 motor is Castle only, right? At least that's what the flyer says I got from Bud. Don't be puttin in those cheater China motors!


----------



## BudBartos

wazzer said:


> Micro, I think Brushless B-mod 4200 motor is Castle only, right? At least that's what the flyer says I got from Bud. Don't be puttin in those cheater China motors!


No it is china motors red or castle. The cheater motors are castle. Sorry for the miss print.


----------



## Micro_Racer

Don't forget - the first BRP summer series points race is at the "New" Gate..... we will run the new 3100Kv class on a very "similar" track to the BIG Mini Darlington Challenge race the following weekend!


----------



## lowdoughracer

I am considering getting a BRP car together and running the second half of the summer series, maybe the last 5 events so I can qualify for the points championship, and I was wondering which rules for the stock classes you are using. I saw the rules for the 09 summer series and didn't know if thats what was being used or if it was something different than that. Thanks for all the help.
~Jake~


----------



## BudBartos

lowdoughracer>> Send Me a PM with your mailling address and I will get the info out for You. I will have kits at Freddies race this Sat.


----------



## K-5 CAPER

What does a B-mod body look like??


----------



## Micro_Racer

K5 - check out pg 43 (post 632) on the Indoor series thread for a picture of Bud's B-Mod.


----------



## BudBartos

K-5 CAPER said:


> What does a B-mod body look like??


Don't forget first race of the BRP summer series will be this Friday April 8th at the Gate. We will be running on the mini darlinton track and also will be running both new classes :thumbsup:



K-5 >> B Mods look cool on the track !!!


----------



## Crusty

I'll be there. 3100 and maybe stock. We running the same gears we do at Freddie's?


----------



## ghoulardi

*Motors ?*

Uhhh... My motor's blue. I got it from Micro. Legal?


----------



## BudBartos

ghoulardi said:


> Uhhh... My motor's blue. I got it from Micro. Legal?


Yes !!!


----------



## BudBartos

Crusty said:


> I'll be there. 3100 and maybe stock. We running the same gears we do at Freddie's?


Yes for sure lipo ? stock will see how big track is.

This first race better be BIG :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Just got a call from Chuck, there will be pleanty of good food this Friday at the gate race. Eat> race >keep the gate open. No Chinese allowed  food that is


----------



## sg1

Don't forget that the track layout will be good practice for the "Mini Darlington" race in 2 weeks.


----------



## Easy

Sky lipo batteries back in stock at Hobbypartz.


----------



## Crusty

I got a call from Bob Biro. He's in Akron General, unable to walk. He's facing back surgery in the next week or two, then physical rehab. He says let you all know he will be back, but has no way of knowing when. I figured I would post this here, because circumstances may prevent me from being there Friday.


----------



## Easy

Crusty said:


> I got a call from Bob Biro. He's in Akron General, unable to walk. He's facing back surgery in the next week or two, then physical rehab. He says let you all know he will be back, but has no way of knowing when. I figured I would post this here, because circumstances may prevent me from being there Friday.


Wish him well from us. Hope all goes well for him.
Don


----------



## lowdoughracer

Pass on my good luck to him. I used to race with him at Classic when it was a carpet oval, tell him I said hi and good luck. Hope to see him out soon.
~Jake~


----------



## BudBartos

Crusty >> Tell Bob to get well


----------



## Micro_Racer

Ditto!


----------



## jamesj

same here


----------



## Crusty

Thanks Guys! I will let him know!


----------



## BudBartos

Anyone have one of these radios I can buy or borrow till they get stock? It's the newer one with the screen on top.


*RC-00028/Fly-Sky Digital Propotional Radio Control System FS-GT3B*


I need trans and rec'v to build some rental cars for a track :thumbsup:


----------



## DMiz

Bud you have a PM


----------



## Crusty

I just talked to Bob. He goes into surgery at 9am Friday. They are going to seperate 3 vertabra in the center of his back, that have grown together. This is pinching his spinal cord.


----------



## Micro_Racer

I wish Bob a speedy recovery!

I just got back from building the track at the gate. Very cool egg shape oval (for Easter) Should be lots of fun to run on!


----------



## BudBartos

BudBartos said:


> Anyone have one of these radios I can buy or borrow till they get stock? It's the newer one with the screen on top.
> 
> 
> *RC-00028/Fly-Sky Digital Propotional Radio Control System FS-GT3B*
> 
> 
> I need trans and rec'v to build some rental cars for a track :thumbsup:


 
OK got one I need 5 more??? 

I also need associated XPS speed controls thats the one that comes in the 1/18th trucks cars ect. Anyone have some ??? #8023AE


----------



## ghoulardi

Tell Bob I wish him all the best !

:thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

BudBartos said:


> OK got one I need 5 more???
> 
> I also need associated XPS speed controls thats the one that comes in the 1/18th trucks cars ect. Anyone have some ??? #8023AE


 
Help need stuff


----------



## OrangeRacer

Hey guys, have to miss the first race but looking forward to May 6th and running in the new brushless class! Have a great night and everyone enjoy food and racing:thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

Mark - sorry you can't make it! See you at Freddies!!


----------



## BudBartos

Tonights the night :thumbsup: 
Don't forget Chuck will be there with resonably priced food for your pleasure, all proceeds go to the gate. 

Hope to see You ALL !!!!!!


----------



## martian 710

We can't make tonight Logan crosses over into Boyscouts tonight. Planning to make several races at Freddie's this summer. We should be bring a couple of new novices with us. Go kart season is supposed to start tomorrow but it's not looking good outside now. Bud, I'll probably be placing an order at the beggining of next week. I need a B-Mod body for sure. I wish we could run them in the Lipo class!!!
Have fun!!!
Brett


----------



## Easy

Even though my car wouldn't run, I enjoyed seeing everyone again. Nice track, great racing, good food, and tons of fun. Hope to get the problems solved and be able to run better next time.
Don


----------



## Mackin

Hope everyone had a good time last night. Really would like to schedule a race or two more that wouldn't conflict with your summer schedule. Don't forget about the Mini Darlington Challange, next weekend should be a lot of fun. Once again thanks for coming out.

chuck


----------



## ghoulardi

Mackin said:


> Hope everyone had a good time last night. Really would like to schedule a race or two more that wouldn't conflict with your summer schedule. Don't forget about the Mini Darlington Challange, next weekend should be a lot of fun. Once again thanks for coming out.
> 
> chuck


 Thanks for having us ! :dude:


----------



## TangTester

Easy said:


> Even though my car wouldn't run, I enjoyed seeing everyone again. Nice track, great racing, good food, and tons of fun. Hope to get the problems solved and be able to run better next time.
> Don


Hey Don I was thinking about your problem last night. Check to see what the battery cutoff voltage setting is for your speed control. It maybe set too high. Try putting it to zero


----------



## TangTester

Congrats to Brankica with her first A main stock win.!!!!!!!! Nice job


----------



## BudBartos

Well the first race of the summer series was a good one,21 BRP racers 

Thanks Wayne, Michael, Steve and Chuck :thumbsup:

Hope to see a bunch at the Mini Darlington race the track is FUN.


----------



## Easy

TangTester said:


> Hey Don I was thinking about your problem last night. Check to see what the battery cutoff voltage setting is for your speed control. It maybe set too high. Try putting it to zero


I think the punch control was set too high. After reading the instructions for the controller, I think the punch being set at #7 was too high for these batteries. The only problem is, I ran the controller set as it was last night, at Freddies, and had no problem with the 4200/nimh set up. I will have to test it one day next week.
Don


----------



## Easy

TangTester said:


> Congrats to Brankica with her first A main stock win.!!!!!!!! Nice job


Ditto!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer

The LiPo class looks like it will be a tight race for the trophy! Tang, Ross (if he can work out his servo issues) Bruce, Geoff, Dave, and I had very close lap times! I am sure Don, Jeremy, and Tony will be up to speed soon! Working traffic will be the key.....


----------



## sg1

I just wanted to thank everyone for coming out. A nice turnout and a long night of racing! The lipo class looks to be the class of the future. I couldn't believe how close racing was. Maybe Micro could post a recap of the top 3 in each main 

I hope you guys will be able to make it out next week for the 'Mini Darlington" race. We'll be changing the start time on Saturday to 2:00. If you guys need even a bit more time let me know. If you can't make the race, you can still stop out and get a bite to eat and try your luck with the raffle for a NEW BRP LTO kit.

I'll be adding a few things to the Mini Darlington thread, check out the new info there.

-Wayne


----------



## Chaz955i

Thanks to the BRP crew for letting us 1/10 scale guys in on the fun. It was the first time most of us have done the left turn only gig and we were having a lot of laughs. Good times last night. :thumbsup:


----------



## TangTester

Easy said:


> I think the punch control was set too high. After reading the instructions for the controller, I think the punch being set at #7 was too high for these batteries. The only problem is, I ran the controller set as it was last night, at Freddies, and had no problem with the 4200/nimh set up. I will have to test it one day next week.
> Don


Also try putting the 4200 back and see what happens it maybe just a bad motor


----------



## Easy

TangTester said:


> Also try putting the 4200 back and see what happens it maybe just a bad motor


That was another thought, but in the instructions for the controller, it describes exactly what it was doing, and tells you to set it lower. I am going the try a couple of different things.
Don


----------



## Micro_Racer

Easy - my Hobbywing ESC settings:

Running Mode - should use the Forward w/Brake
Drag Brake Force - User preference - The most noticeable difference you will experience when going from brushed to brushless motors is the brushless motor will "roll" a lot further than a brushed motor when off throttle. The Drag Brake can make the motor feel more like a brushed motor by applying brake when the throttle is in the neutral position. I have mine set at #1 (0%)
Low Voltage Cut-Off - User preference - for LiPo's to protect the cells you should run #2 (2.6v/cell)
Start Mode (Punch) - User preference - I have mine set at #3 - read the user manual for an explanation of this feature. In a nut shell, this will help control wheel spin.
Max Brake - User preference - when you apply brake, this will gage how fast the car will stop. I have #4 (100%)
Max Reverse Force - User Preference - not used IF you turn off reverse (Like you should :tongue
Initial Brake Force - User Preference - How much brake you will have in neutral position - I have #1 (drag brake)
Neutral Range - User preference - read the manual to match your radio. I use #2 (9%)
AMTS Timing - SET PER RULES - this advances the timing in the motor. We will use #1 (0.00)
Over Heat - User preference - should use #1 (Enable)


----------



## Easy

Micro_Racer said:


> Easy - my Hobbywing ESC settings:
> Running Mode - should use the Forward w/Brake
> Drag Brake Force - User preference - The most noticeable difference you will experience when going from brushed to brushless motors is the brushless motor will "roll" a lot further than a brushed motor when off throttle. The Drag Brake can make the motor feel more like a brushed motor by applying brake when the throttle is in the neutral position. I have mine set at #1 (0%)
> Low Voltage Cut-Off - User preference - for LiPo's to protect the cells you should run #2 (2.6v/cell)
> Start Mode (Punch) - User preference - I have mine set at #3 - read the user manual for an explanation of this feature. In a nut shell, this will help control wheel spin.
> Max Brake - User preference - when you apply brake, this will gage how fast the car will stop. I have #4 (100%)
> Max Reverse Force - User Preference - not used IF you turn off reverse (Like you should :tongue
> Initial Brake Force - User Preference - How much brake you will have in neutral position - I have #1 (drag brake)
> Neutral Range - User preference - read the manual to match your radio. I use #2 (9%)
> AMTS Timing - SET PER RULES - this advances the timing in the motor. We will use #1 (0.00)
> Over Heat - User preference - should use #1 (Enable)


That is what I "thought" I had it set at. I changed the start mode from 7 to 3. I have no idea why it changed. I will see what difference that makes.
Thanks
Don


----------



## ghoulardi

Servo issues should be fixed. Found a set of metal gears on E-Bay. (America's fence)


----------



## Crusty

Update on Bob Biro - He had surgery Friday and came through it well. They repaired 3 vertabra. He's now in Falls Village in Cuyahoga Falls for physical rehab. He expects to be home in a couple weeks.


----------



## Easy

Great news, send him our best. Thanks for the update...
Don


----------



## ghoulardi

Crusty said:


> Update on Bob Biro - He had surgery Friday and came through it well. They repaired 3 vertabra. He's now in Falls Village in Cuyahoga Falls for physical rehab. He expects to be home in a couple weeks.


 Good to hear indeed... :thumbsup:


----------



## sg1

Hey Boys and Girls,

Do any of you have a "Home Depot" body painted up that you could send me a picture of??

Thanks,
Wayne


----------



## ghoulardi

*SUCH A Deal !!!*

For those running brushed motors I have 3 B1 speed controls for sale. One is brand new in the original box, one is out of my oval car and set a new track record, and one is out of my road car, works fine. First $75 takes them all !

Ross J


----------



## Micro_Racer

sg1 said:


> Hey Boys and Girls,
> 
> Do any of you have a "Home Depot" body painted up that you could send me a picture of??
> 
> Thanks,
> Wayne


I think Bud had one


----------



## martian 710

sg1 said:


> Hey Boys and Girls,
> 
> Do any of you have a "Home Depot" body painted up that you could send me a picture of??
> 
> Thanks,
> Wayne


Here's the one I have.


----------



## martian 710

Ross, You have a PM!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer

Brett - them are some SWEET rides! Hope to see you at a few races this summer!!!


----------



## Easy

Radios are back in stock at Hobbypartz


----------



## Donald Deutsch

:wave::wave: Back from vacation and ready to race, but must wait until May 6. Weather on the Islands was great. Mostly in the high 70s to low 80s everyday with only 1 day with rain in the evening. See you all on the 6th.


----------



## BudBartos

Don >> Good to hear !!! It's been nice sunny and warm here with no rain


----------



## martian 710

BudBartos said:


> Don >> Good to hear !!! It's been nice sunny and warm here with no rain


You don't get out of the house much do you??? I'm getting webbed feet!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer

Welcome back Don!!! Did you bring any of the warm weather with you???


----------



## Donald Deutsch

I am sorry it was confiscated by the Home Security people at the airport.


----------



## ghoulardi

Did you enjoy the "frisking" ?


----------



## Donald Deutsch

I am such a perv, I went through the line twice just to pass the time. You know you have to be at the airport two hours before your flight. What a waste of time.


----------



## Micro_Racer

Points are updated on my web site.....how close is the LiPo series.....check it out!

http://sites.google.com/site/microracerbrpclub/2011-brp-indoor-series

I have added the triple-crown events to the BRP calendar...


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Micro check your spelling of James name in Stock.


----------



## Micro_Racer

Oh well I will fix it with the next update


----------



## jamesj

lol lol lol lol lol lol


----------



## jamesj

where is the pics of the kids from that race


----------



## Micro_Racer

Good news - 3100Kv motors should be avaliable for purchase at our next points race (May 6th).


----------



## sg1

Micro_Racer said:


> Good news - 3100Kv motors should be avaliable for purchase at our next points race (May 6th).


Save me 3! (for me and Dave Morrow)


----------



## Micro_Racer

Will do.


----------



## Easy

Micro_Racer said:


> Good news - 3100Kv motors should be avaliable for purchase at our next points race (May 6th).


Thanks Micro.
I may need a second one, the one I have may be bad.
Don


----------



## Micro_Racer

Yes - I was going to put one aside for you Don!


----------



## Easy

Micro_Racer said:


> Yes - I was going to put one aside for you Don!


Thanks, I hope the problem has been solved, but am not really sure. The car works fine on the bench, (It has always worked fine on the bench) but I have not track tested it yet. Everything worked fine with the NiMh batteries and the 4200 motor, so your guess is as good as mine. Hopefully the readjust of the punch control is the key.
Don


----------



## ghoulardi

*Triple crown ?*

Sounds interesting. Details?


----------



## BudBartos

OK this is it one week till the next BRP summer series points race at Freddies Hobbies.

I need to get somewhat of a good head count, since We will be having the Italian sausage feast and I need to fig how much to stock up :thumbsup:

So if Your on here and Your coming let Me know.


----------



## Micro_Racer

My brother and I will be racing! I only require hotdogs


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Hi Bud, you have any fast rental opportunities available for the summer??
Might need a Saturday situation, since looks like i'm getting into friday night overtime season.
Do you think you will see anything other than a sailboat moving on the shores of lake Erie this summer??? miss u guys


----------



## Micro_Racer

K-5 we miss you 2! The gate does have an oval race this Saturday (and maybe a few other oval races coming up), if you can't make Friday night racing.

Hope to see you at the track soon (with the 50 pound weight!)


----------



## Donald Deutsch

I am planning to be there.


----------



## Easy

I am planning on being there also.


----------



## TangTester

Easy said:


> I am planning on being there also.


thanks for the warning!!!!:wave:


----------



## Easy

TangTester said:


> thanks for the warning!!!!:wave:


You are more than welcome!!!:dude::tongue:


----------



## BudBartos

K-5 CAPER said:


> Hi Bud, you have any fast rental opportunities available for the summer??
> Might need a Saturday situation, since looks like i'm getting into friday night overtime season.
> Do you think you will see anything other than a sailboat moving on the shores of lake Erie this summer??? miss u guys


There will be a sat race at the gate triple crown many have a ride at hat one


----------



## BudBartos

Looks like 8 so far. Orange racer you in


----------



## ghoulardi

I should be there. 8 sausages ought to be enough for me :tongue:.


----------



## DMiz

I will be there with a fresh jar of hot pepper mustard.


----------



## Micro_Racer

Mmmmmmmm tasty!


----------



## BudBartos

Ok based on those that were nice enough and replied here and those that I fig will be coming it looks like 16 to 20 entries !!!!!!

I have the parts rack packed so spend, spend, spend ,baby :thumbsup:

Don't forget entry this season is $17.00 and includes dinner. Be nice to freddy and bring correct change.

It's going to be nice to see how the brushless class works out on a smaller track.


----------



## ghoulardi

Should be interesting indeed. 3100 car feels just like a fast "super stock" to me.

:dude:


----------



## BudBartos

indeed !!!!


----------



## Easy

I think the problem with my car IS the motor. With the punch control set to 1, on the bench I can now get it to fail. New motor time.


----------



## Micro_Racer

I will have for sale:
3100kv motors
Sky LiPo's
LiPo "extender" JST cable (to make it eaiser to charge while in your car)

See you all Friday!


----------



## BudBartos

One day :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Foods ready !!! See all of You later I hope.


----------



## sg1

I hear "Slim" is going to be there tonight!!


----------



## BudBartos

sg1 said:


> I hear "Slim" is going to be there tonight!!


Should I hold My breath?


----------



## sg1

BudBartos said:


> Should I hold My breath?


You could if you want... but it may end badly...


----------



## TangTester

I hope someone gave him directions!


----------



## sg1

TangTester said:


> I hope someone gave him directions!


Could you pick him and Taco up?


----------



## Easy

Great night of racing. Turnout a bit sparse, but those who were there had a good time. Thanks to Bud and Freddie for a good evening.


----------



## Micro_Racer

Fun night of racing! Thanks to Bud for the yummy food, Dave for the hot mustard, and Freddie for the cake! 

For the LiPo class - at Freddies we will use 10/48 and at the Gate and Toledo - 10/45


----------



## BudBartos

Thanks !! Hope to see more in 3 weeks May 27th for the next one


----------



## DMiz

Micro_Racer said:


> Fun night of racing! Thanks to Bud for the yummy food, Dave for the hot mustard, and Freddie for the cake!
> 
> For the LiPo class - at Freddies we will use 10/48 and at the Gate and Toledo - 10/45


Thanks,I might not be able to get a car to go around the track but I know I can contribute to having some good food.


----------



## TangTester

Good night of racing. Micro and I had the coolest race ever in the first heat. Had to be 20 lead change. Sometime more then once per lap. It was good fun.


----------



## Micro_Racer

Yes - that was an exciting heat! 

Points are updated on my web site...


----------



## jamesj

sorry i missed the race yesterday


----------



## Micro_Racer

I know next race we will have a few more 3100 guys..... more than 8 = 2 heats!!!


----------



## sg1

Micro_Racer said:


> I know next race we will have a few more 3100 guys..... more than 8 = 2 heats!!!


Some of the NORCAR guys will be there along with a few from Toledo


----------



## Micro_Racer

Yes, we may have 15 3100Kv drivers if everyone is able to make it!!!!!


----------



## BudBartos

Micro_Racer said:


> Yes, we may have 15 3100Kv drivers if everyone is able to make it!!!!!


Right :drunk: 

Orange racer You coming out to run? I know You have all the hot equipment and I know everyone would like to see You :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

A rumor is going around that a "world champion" now has a 3100KV motor, and LiPo!


----------



## TangTester

remember new gear rule for freddies 48-10


----------



## Chaz955i

Is there a hobby shop at Freddies? Need to get a 48 tooth spur for his track.


----------



## Donald Deutsch

:wave::wave:Yes there is a shop there, but we usually buy our parts from Bud at the race. He can always use the money, just ask him.:tongue:


----------



## Micro_Racer

Chaz955i said:


> Is there a hobby shop at Freddies? Need to get a 48 tooth spur for his track.


Yes Bud will have all BRP parts available at the track!


----------



## Chaz955i

Micro_Racer said:


> Yes Bud will have all BRP parts available at the track!


Thanks for the info.


----------



## TangTester

RIP. Macho Man Randy Savage .....The end of the world is starting allready....The Indians in first place, the Cavs having first draft pick and now this. UGH


----------



## CarbonJoe

Also Mike Reedy... RIP.


----------



## ghoulardi

And Harmon Killebrew. RIP


----------



## bigb11

these would be nice bodies for your series.


----------



## jamesj

im now working 2nd shift do not know how long could be all summer so it will make it very hard for me to attend race's at freddies


----------



## BudBartos

Ok Who all will be coming to the race on the 27th? Want to get a good count so no body goes hungry.

I know some of the big car racers from the gate are going to come out and support us HOPE the regular BRP races will.

List
Bud
Bob B
Tang
Micro
Don S
Don D
Ross J
Ross Crusty
Don P
Geoffery
Brancica
Mark H ?
David M
Wayne
Chuck M
Ron M
Chuck hobby wing
Joe
Tony C ?
George C ?
Zack ?

Others????


----------



## Crusty

I plan to run stock and 3100, Bob Biro will be running 3100.


----------



## marlborochippy

:wave:


----------



## BudBartos

Ok so far looks like about 20 :thumbsup: 
Hope You all bought BRP parts at the last race I'm not making any tires or anything for this week So You may be out of luck  Don't worry I will have 48 tooth spurs for the Lipo class.


----------



## jamesj

i was hopeing to get some tires, axle, diff rings, and diff spring


----------



## sg1

BudBartos said:


> Ok so far looks like about 20 :thumbsup:
> Hope You all bought BRP parts at the last race I'm not making any tires or anything for this week So You may be out of luck  Don't worry I will have 48 tooth spurs for the Lipo class.


If you're not making stuff, I bet you're out on the lake....

No need to worry, I made my own tires


----------



## Micro_Racer

I would like a pair of orange fronts and green rears please!


----------



## BudBartos

sg1 said:


> If you're not making stuff, I bet you're out on the lake....
> 
> No need to worry, I made my own tires


Those will have to be measured :drunk:


----------



## Mackin

I'll be there as long as you stop and pick me up!


----------



## Mackin

Oh yea, and have a car ready.


----------



## BudBartos

Mackin said:


> Oh yea, and have a car ready.


your racing with James:thumbsup:


----------



## jamesj

well i tested my cars at the gate the day sandra ran my cars and my cars did very well sandra just needs more practice. Even though my cars ran good at the gate that does not mean that my cars will run good at freddies track


----------



## K-5 CAPER

jamesj said:


> well i tested my cars at the gate the day sandra ran my cars and my cars did very well sandra just needs more practice. Even though my cars ran good at the gate that does not mean that my cars will run good at freddies track


Indeed


----------



## ghoulardi

Micro_Racer said:


> I would like a pair of orange fronts and green rears please!


 And a pink Panama with a purple hatband !


----------



## jamesj

they make green rears hmmmmmmmmmm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chaz955i

What are the hours for the races tomorrow? Will be my first time out to Freddie's.

Thx


----------



## CarbonJoe

Chaz955i said:


> What are the hours for the races tomorrow? Will be my first time out to Freddie's.
> 
> Thx


http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=3677253&postcount=1


----------



## BudBartos

Chaz955i said:


> What are the hours for the races tomorrow? Will be my first time out to Freddie's.
> 
> Thx


He is open at like 11:00 most racers start coming about 4:00 We eat at 6:00 and racing starts at 7:00 done by like 10:00


----------



## Chaz955i

BudBartos said:


> He is open at like 11:00 most racers start coming about 4:00 We eat at 6:00 and racing starts at 7:00 done by like 10:00


Thanks Bud.


----------



## Chaz955i

CarbonJoe said:


> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=3677253&postcount=1


aah yes. good to know how much it costs as well. See you there.


----------



## sg1

Bud,

I hope you cooked ALOT!!!

I'll be there about 4:30.

I'm bringing:
My Wife
Travis and his kindergaden class
Ex-wife and her 13 kids along with her husband and his 9 kids
and a few neighbors


----------



## K-5 CAPER

sg1 said:


> Bud,
> 
> I hope you cooked ALOT!!!
> 
> I'll be there about 4:30.
> 
> I'm bringing:
> My Wife
> Travis and his kindergaden class
> Ex-wife and her 13 kids along with her husband and his 9 kids
> and a few neighbors


And each kid wants to run a rental car


----------



## sg1

K-5 CAPER said:


> And each kid wants to run a rental car


and 6 hot dogs....


----------



## Easy

K-5 CAPER said:


> And each kid wants to run a rental car


I am sure Bud will pull it off!!


----------



## sg1

Don,

Do you have any Niftech left??


----------



## Easy

sg1 said:


> Don,
> 
> Do you have any Niftech left??


If Don D. doesn't have any, I have an extra bottle I can bring for you.
Don P.


----------



## BudBartos

Food is cooking hope We have enough. I'm not bringing the parts since no one buys anything so I will have more room in the car for food  
See Ya about 4:00 Than means Slim, Taco and James


----------



## Chaz955i

BudBartos said:


> Food is cooking hope We have enough. I'm not bringing the parts since no one buys anything so I will have more room in the car for food
> See Ya about 4:00 Than means Slim, Taco and James


Hopefully you can find room for a few 48t spurs. Some of the Gate guys might need them. Thanks.


----------



## BudBartos

Chaz955i said:


> Hopefully you can find room for a few 48t spurs. Some of the Gate guys might need them. Thanks.


Yes I will bring 2 :thumbsup:


----------



## Chaz955i

Good time at the track. Great food and racing. Thanks Bud for the suggestion on the front tires. That and a little tuning help from Dave M. had the car working really well. Look forward to coming back.


----------



## BudBartos

Thanks to all that came out :thumbsup: It was a great turnout with 21 entries. Thanks Gate Guy's hope You had a good time


----------



## Crusty

Had a good time. Gonna try to make a few more summer races. Thanks Bud, for the help on my car.


----------



## jamesj

hello i just got home from work


----------



## jamesj

did Slim and Taco show


----------



## Easy

Good fun night of racing. Thanks go to Bud and Freddie for putting on the show.


----------



## sg1

jamesj said:


> did Slim and Taco show


Taco showed! He even saved a pit spot for you next to him!!


----------



## Micro_Racer

Lots of fun last night! 
14 - 3100Kv drivers! 
I really enjoyed driving with a full field! It was a throw back to when I started racing BRP...back in the day we only had 1 class, and making the A main was an accomplishment! Bump-up was cool!! 

Thanks to "the gate" regulars for racing with the BRP crew. Congrats to "Chveb" Mackin for wining the SS A Main!


----------



## Micro_Racer

Points are updated on my web site...enjoy


----------



## Micro_Racer

BTW my brother put 14 grams of lead on the back of the battery box and made a world of difference! I have the same set-up on my car.


----------



## BudBartos

I really feel You need the weight !!!!


----------



## Easy

BudBartos said:


> I really feel You need the weight !!!!


I weighed the batteries.

Team scream 4 cell pack
97.5 g
3.44 oz

Sky lipo
49.7 g
1.75 oz

Difference of 47.8 g or 1.69 oz.

There will be a slight variation in weight depending on the type of connector used.

Don


----------



## sg1

I didn't add any weight.
I did change rear tires, the softest "blue dot" I had.

I must say, I really enjoy the lipo/brushless class.
I ran the same lipo all day, just topped it off.
No need to worry about motors or lipos!
Just car set up/corner speed.
There were a few guys faster in a straigth line, but the race is won in the corner!
I tried different LR weights each run untill I could make the turn with just cracking the throttle entering the turn. When I added dual rate to the radio the car scrubbed speed and was slow.

Another thing I noticed was the punch controll. If I went 4 or higher the car was too much coming off the turn. 2 or 3 felt smother


----------



## Micro_Racer

sg1 - thanks for the info. I agree on the punch control. At Freddies I turn it down to 2 on my hobbywing, and set my brothers and Joe's at "lowest" on the castle. Also make sure you check your dif after every run. You should have some "slip", I have seen some dif's tighten up during a run.

But to be honest - I think the custom front end you are using makes a big difference!


----------



## sg1

Micro_Racer said:


> sg1 - thanks for the info. I agree on the punch control. At Freddies I turn it down to 2 on my hobbywing, and set my brothers and Joe's at "lowest" on the castle. Also make sure you check your dif after every run. You should have some "slip", I have seen some dif's tighten up during a run.
> 
> But to be honest - I think the custom front end you are using makes a big difference!


A few .020" washers and you can gain castor, a few .001" shims and you can change the camber!


----------



## Micro_Racer

The Associated offset steering blocks make a difference as well. I aplaud inovation and tweaking. Bottom line your car is not stock. I am NOT complaining just pointing out the fact that your car has a custom cut servo plate, and steering blocks that BRP doesn't sell. Once again I give you mad props for changing the front end, it works very well!


----------



## sg1

Micro_Racer said:


> The Associated offset steering blocks make a difference as well. I aplaud inovation and tweaking. Bottom line your car is not stock. I am NOT complaining just pointing out the fact that your car has a custom cut servo plate, and steering blocks that BRP doesn't sell. Once again I give you mad props for changing the front end, it works very well!


I try my best 

Thinking outside the box!


----------



## Crusty

Micro_Racer said:


> The Associated offset steering blocks make a difference as well. I aplaud inovation and tweaking. Bottom line your car is not stock. I am NOT complaining just pointing out the fact that your car has a custom cut servo plate, and steering blocks that BRP doesn't sell. Once again I give you mad props for changing the front end, it works very well!


Just curious, are modifcations like this going to be allowed? I thought the 3100 class was to test running Lipos and brushless motors. I love the BRP cars because of the low cost to be competitive. Seems like this will take away from that. I'm all for innovation, but that should be in an unlimited class.


----------



## sg1

Crusty said:


> Just curious, are modifcations like this going to be allowed? I thought the 3100 class was to test running Lipos and brushless motors. I love the BRP cars because of the low cost to be competitive. Seems like this will take away from that. I'm all for innovation, but that should be in an unlimited class.


I will gladly put the stock plate and stearing blocks in.
I hope it doesn't go 62 laps....lol....


----------



## TangTester

Allright everyone! This is a warning for the lipo batteries. I was charging the battery I ran in the main. Luckly I was sitting right here, the battery spit once I grab it and tossed it outside. After a minute, I came back inside and shut the door and was watching tv. About a minute or two later I saw a flash and then the melt down was on. It burned for about a minute. Remember there is no way to put one of these out. 
The battery will puff up right before the games began. I have never had any problems before but I have a whole new respect for them. 

So everyone be careful and don't leave them unattened. Also have a lipo sack or ammo box near by

Tang.


----------



## Chaz955i

TangTester said:


> Allright everyone! This is a warning for the lipo batteries. I was charging the battery I ran in the main. Luckly I was sitting right here, the battery spit once I grab it and tossed it outside. After a minute, I came back inside and shut the door and was watching tv. About a minute or two later I saw a flash and then the melt down was on. It burned for about a minute. Remember there is no way to put one of these out.
> The battery will puff up right before the games began. I have never had any problems before but I have a whole new respect for them.
> 
> So everyone be careful and don't leave them unattened. Also have a lipo sack or ammo box near by
> 
> Tang.


Assume you were charging at .8 amps? If so the manufacturer needs a little message asking WTF? There is no way a consumer product should burst into flames when being used per the instructions. Glad you were around and are safe.


----------



## Micro_Racer

Wow that's the first I have heard one of the 800 mah go up!


----------



## BudBartos

SG1 does not count. Those mods not allowed


----------



## sg1

BudBartos said:


> SG1 does not count. Those mods not allowed


How can I win a big trophy if my points don't count? 
The only reason I go racing is for the food


----------



## Micro_Racer

Don't forget the 1st leg of the Triple-Crown Race - 
June 11th at HobbyStop West in Toledo:
Doors will open at 9am and racing will start around noon

Rules posted on Triple-Crown thread, but they are the same as the BRP summer series.


----------



## BudBartos

sg1 said:


> How can I win a big trophy if my points don't count?
> The only reason I go racing is for the food


You are professional driver


----------



## sg1

BudBartos said:


> You are professional driver


Maybe 20 years ago... now I'm just an old guy holding on...
(kinda like you )


----------



## Tread1

I want to be first in line for a tshirt with Waynes picture on it!:thumbsup:


----------



## jamesj

even buds steering blocks can be offseted by sanding them down not that i would do that:tongue::wave::thumbsup:


----------



## sg1

jamesj said:


> even buds steering blocks can be offseted by sanding them down not that i would do that:tongue::wave::thumbsup:


WOW!!!


----------



## jamesj

hmmmmmmmmmmmmm now i have ideas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jamesj

ohhhhhhhhhh god now im in trouble


----------



## Easy

Tang, you have a pm


----------



## BudBartos

Tread1 said:


> I want to be first in line for a tshirt with Waynes picture on it!:thumbsup:


That can be done :freak:


----------



## TangTester

TangTester said:


> Allright everyone! This is a warning for the lipo batteries. I was charging the battery I ran in the main. Luckly I was sitting right here, the battery spit once I grab it and tossed it outside. After a minute, I came back inside and shut the door and was watching tv. About a minute or two later I saw a flash and then the melt down was on. It burned for about a minute. Remember there is no way to put one of these out.
> The battery will puff up right before the games began. I have never had any problems before but I have a whole new respect for them.
> 
> So everyone be careful and don't leave them unattened. Also have a lipo sack or ammo box near by
> 
> Tang.


 
Hey again,

I have had a few messages about the failure I had. People were asking 

what rate was I charging at? I was 1 amp. Alittle over the normal setting, but I have charged at higher rates. 

Was there damage to my pack before I started charging? I did not notice any damage, I don't remember any big hits in the main either.

I did have the balancing connector hooked up, I was not watching it. Not sure what happen, but I did notice that each pack that I got from Hobbypartz did have a warning message in the box.

Just be safe
Tang


----------



## CarbonJoe

Since these packs are soft "cased", the chance for damage is greater, especially if you run the pack right to the edge of the chassis. Just tape in your pack a couple of mm from the edge of the chassis as a precautionary measure, and inspect regularly for damage. At $4 a pack it's better to pitch a questionable pack than to risk destroying a car.


----------



## Easy

TangTester said:


> Hey again,
> 
> I have had a few messages about the failure I had. People were asking
> 
> what rate was I charging at? I was 1 amp. Alittle over the normal setting, but I have charged at higher rates.
> 
> Was there damage to my pack before I started charging? I did not notice any damage, I don't remember any big hits in the main either.
> 
> I did have the balancing connector hooked up, I was not watching it. Not sure what happen, but I did notice that each pack that I got from Hobbypartz did have a warning message in the box.
> 
> Just be safe
> Tang


Thanks Pat
I for one was wondering.
Don


----------



## BudBartos

CarbonJoe said:


> Since these packs are soft "cased", the chance for damage is greater, especially if you run the pack right to the edge of the chassis. Just tape in your pack a couple of mm from the edge of the chassis as a precautionary measure, and inspect regularly for damage. At $4 a pack it's better to pitch a questionable pack than to risk destroying a car.


Thats why We have the lexan battery box.


----------



## ghoulardi

Now that gas is going back up (20 cents from 4:30 am to 3:30 pm) is anyone interested in sharing a ride to Toledo. I'm in Berea if you want to work something out.
Tanx


----------



## BudBartos

James was looking  and You both smoke


----------



## jamesj

we both smoke what time leaving and i should have sandra but i need know what time we will be leaving so that i can tell exwife what time i need to pick sandra up


----------



## sg1

James and Ross can talk speed secrets the whole way there!


----------



## BudBartos

Indeed :thumbsup:


----------



## ghoulardi

Actually, my car is a "no smoking zone" .


----------



## jamesj

well i guess me and sandra might have to go alone


----------



## CarbonJoe

Or you could just not smoke for the one hour ride.


----------



## Chaz955i

CarbonJoe said:


> Or you could just not smoke for the one hour ride.


wha.....WHA....WHAT?


----------



## jamesj

hey bud i need bodies #252 GTP Sports and i will need #253 Ferrari F-40


----------



## jamesj

and bud i need to get some tires, axle, diff rings, and diff spring


----------



## jamesj

or we could go in my car


----------



## BudBartos

I will have parts rack at the race.


----------



## Micro_Racer

Looks like hobbypartz.com has the 25A ESC back in stock. It's the only hobbywing on the site that has the "buy now" button. So I hope it's not an error and they are truly back in stock! I picked up 4


----------



## Micro_Racer

Next race is this Friday! If you ran at Toledo, don't forget to change your spur back to 48!


----------



## BudBartos

OK :thumbsup:


----------



## Easy

Bud, you have a pm


----------



## AE Racer

I know I'm way early on this and also i may be on the wrong thread too. This winter there will be no indoor offroad close to me so I'm thinking of running onroad at the Gate. I'm not sure what you guys are running there but I would be interested in either a BRP onroad or if you guys are running any indoor carpet offroad? I'm really not into oval but will run it if that is all there is.

Jeff


----------



## CarbonJoe

Jeff - 

Bring out your VTA if you still have it. If not, we're still running 1/12, Rubber TC, etc. We'll also be running a number of oval races this year, both 1/10 scale and BRP. We've been running a Mongrel/VTA class in oval, too. The mongrel class is run-what-ya-brung, with a breakout lap time. Any faster than the minimum lap, and it doesn't count. This keeps the racing close since everyone is running close to the minimum lap time. 

Our primary thread is over on RCTech, but we have one here as well: http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=325807


----------



## sg1

AE Racer said:


> I know I'm way early on this and also i may be on the wrong thread too. This winter there will be no indoor offroad close to me so I'm thinking of running onroad at the Gate. I'm not sure what you guys are running there but I would be interested in either a BRP onroad or if you guys are running any indoor carpet offroad? I'm really not into oval but will run it if that is all there is.
> 
> Jeff


Hey Jeff,

You should try the BRP oval! Bud has a rental car you could use. There's a schedule on the first post of this thread for the BRP points series and we also have a Triple Crown series between Toledo, Gate, and Freddies.

-Wayne


----------



## BudBartos

I can make it make noise also ????


----------



## AE Racer

sg1 said:


> Hey Jeff,
> 
> You should try the BRP oval! Bud has a rental car you could use. There's a schedule on the first post of this thread for the BRP points series and we also have a Triple Crown series between Toledo, Gate, and Freddies.
> 
> -Wayne


Thanks Guys,
I have no onroad stuff left I'm thinking BRP. I really need to keep costs down as my current job's pay rate sucks. Doesn't leave much to race on. Wayne did you guys ever make any of those rtr BRP's? One of those may just do the trick for me this winter.

Thanks again,
Jeff


----------



## sg1

AE Racer said:


> Thanks Guys,
> I have no onroad stuff left I'm thinking BRP. I really need to keep costs down as my current job's pay rate sucks. Doesn't leave much to race on. Wayne did you guys ever make any of those rtr BRP's? One of those may just do the trick for me this winter.
> 
> Thanks again,
> Jeff


Contact "Micro Racer", he may have an RTR!


----------



## Micro_Racer

I do have a RTR oval BRP - send me a pm


----------



## AE Racer

Micro_Racer said:


> I do have a RTR oval BRP - send me a pm


Micro....YGPM


----------



## DMiz

Great time racing tonight,really appreciate all the help getting my car going once again.Dave


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Racing was fun, but where was everybody tonight. THERE WAS SLIM PICKINGS WHEN IT CAME TO RACERS. Hope to see more of you guys in 3 weeks.


----------



## Easy

Great night of racing, but like Don said, where was everyone?? Thanks to Freddie and Bud, as usual, the racing was fun and the food was awesome.


----------



## BudBartos

Thanks to all that came out for the good time. 

Based on turnouts You Guys were the lucky ones that got the last 
Italian sausage feast. There will not be food at the remaining summer series races  Sorry but it as much work for 10 as 30 and it is just too much to do for the small turnouts and having to toss alot away. 

Hope to see more at the race in 3 weeks July 8th.


----------



## raster

Thanks Bub and Micro for the help last night with my car.
The 10 45 gearing is still listed on Micro's website for lipo 3100 rules.


----------



## raster

Where can personal transponders be purchased?


----------



## DMiz

BudBartos said:


> Thanks to all that came out for the good time.
> 
> Based on turnouts You Guys were the lucky ones that got the last
> Italian sausage feast. There will not be food at the remaining summer series races  Sorry but it as much work for 10 as 30 and it is just too much to do for the small turnouts and having to toss alot away.
> 
> Hope to see more at the race in 3 weeks July 8th.


Dang I was running out of special mustard and the sausage feast gave me a good reason to make a new batch ohwell,won't be there on the 8th BBQ contest in Kettering Ohio see everyone on the 16th at the gate.Dave


----------



## DMiz

Hey Tang his name on here is Raster,now is time for that forum apology for your words lasrt night,LOL.


----------



## BudBartos

DMiz said:


> Hey Tang his name on here is Raster,now is time for that forum apology for your words lasrt night,LOL.


WOW !!! Ye Tang


----------



## BudBartos

BudBartos said:


> Thanks to all that came out for the good time.
> 
> Based on turnouts You Guys were the lucky ones that got the last
> Italian sausage feast. There will not be food at the remaining summer series races  Sorry but it as much work for 10 as 30 and it is just too much to do for the small turnouts and having to toss alot away.
> 
> Hope to see more at the race in 3 weeks July 8th.


 
Entry will now be $10.00 I guess  Now You can spend the extra $$ on BRP parts !!!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer

raster said:


> Thanks Bub and Micro for the help last night with my car.
> The 10 45 gearing is still listed on Micro's website for lipo 3100 rules.


Chris - you are welcome! Thanks for testing the 3100kv motor! Your getting better with each run!


----------



## Micro_Racer

raster said:


> Where can personal transponders be purchased?


try this site 
http://www.team-mrt.com/


----------



## raster

My words, Kind of confused? Lots of people were mashing every one last night. Just a Nu-be in the Hobby and having problems, I did pull my car. What did I say remind me please???? If F-bomb this and piece of S--- that.... is the normal thing maybe there should be a sports man ship rule $10 a hit or make the it a private club so you can limit new people and finish killing the hobby or place rules to toss the bad drivers. 
I am just tring to have fun. I took the hits. Most of all thank you for those that have helped with the problems that I had.


----------



## Easy

You will always get help from these guys, they are some of the best out there today.


----------



## TangTester

raster pm sent


----------



## jamesj

hey im working 2nd shft job or else i would have come some plp are not born with a silver spoon in mouth


----------



## Micro_Racer

Next race July 8th at Freddies, then the second leg of the Triple-Crown July 16th at NORCAR....


----------



## K-5 CAPER

raster said:


> My words, Kind of confused? Lots of people were mashing every one last night. Just a Nu-be in the Hobby and having problems, I did pull my car. What did I say remind me please???? If F-bomb this and piece of S--- that.... is the normal thing maybe there should be a sports man ship rule $10 a hit or make the it a private club so you can limit new people and finish killing the hobby or place rules to toss the bad drivers.
> I am just tring to have fun. I took the hits. Most of all thank you for those that have helped with the problems that I had.


F bombs and constantly changing rules in the MIDDLE of a season will always bring more racers


----------



## Micro_Racer

Gear rule was modified after the first race of the season at Freddies


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Micro_Racer said:


> Gear rule was modified after the first race of the season at Freddies


just like last year...AFTER.. race season started,,,and everyone lets it happen:freak::drunk:


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Donald Deutsch said:


> Racing was fun, but where was everybody tonight. THERE WAS SLIM PICKINGS WHEN IT CAME TO RACERS. Hope to see more of you guys in 3 weeks.


slow the cars down and go to cheaper electronics,,,,,,, hows that working out


----------



## Micro_Racer

K-5 - your right!


----------



## sg1

I just want to have fun, eat, race my toy car, eat, and eat a bit more....


----------



## Chaz955i

sg1 said:


> I just want to have fun, eat, race my toy car, eat, and eat a bit more....


I think I'm going to model my program after yours. :thumbsup:


----------



## ghoulardi

Woulda been there but my back's screwed up again. Hopefully better for next race !


----------



## BudBartos

K-5 CAPER said:


> slow the cars down and go to cheaper electronics,,,,,,, hows that working out


I Made the B mod class faster which it was and the cars looked way cool!!! One race 2 entries thats it done. The New LiPo class had at least 20 people that were going to run I know there were like 2 heats one time maybe 12. Stock No one at all. I just don't think people have any extra $$ to play !! 

Thanks for the concern and the Jet Ski is for sale !!!!

So I don't know anymore all I know is Aug will be 25 years for BRP  the future


----------



## K-5 CAPER

BudBartos said:


> I Made the B mod class faster which it was and the cars looked way cool!!! One race 2 entries thats it done. The New LiPo class had at least 20 people that were going to run I know there were like 2 heats one time maybe 12. Stock No one at all. I just don't think people have any extra $$ to play !!
> 
> Thanks for the concern and the Jet Ski is for sale !!!!
> 
> So I don't know anymore all I know is Aug will be 25 years for BRP  the future


I get the economy sucks right now.. on the other hand for people to want to stay in the hobby..this is an inexpensive fun way to go. But when you start rule changes in the middle of particulaly last season..you become like nascar...we have to do this we have to do that...slow em down run door to door....last year i had a blast running your car on the edge of out of control and these rules took it all away from me


----------



## K-5 CAPER

A true testement for a great car is throw a ton of speed at it.....can it handle??? 
Not it handles great.....lets go slower....how dumb is that??????


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Bud. i will exchange 2 slightly used brp cars, 1 a past champ 4 the jet ski


----------



## CarbonJoe

Is having a different spur for Freddie's (since it's such a small track) that big of a deal? Really?

If you want to see screwed up rule changes, check out what ROAR is doing to all of the racers. First stock was 17.5 brushless open ESC, now it's 17.5 "blinky" mode, next they're banning all of the currently legal ESCs that have "blinky" mode. Then they made "sportsman" class 21.5 instead of 25.5 (which USVTA already uses). Next they're talking about fixed timing motors. The racers aren't asking for all of their current equipment (motors and ESCs) to be rendered obsolete overnight due to a rule change...

All in the name of making it easier for the beginner.


----------



## BudBartos

K-5 CAPER said:


> Bud. i will exchange 2 slightly used brp cars, 1 a past champ 4 the jet ski


No I wouldn't be able to sell them  I feel the whole world is becoming less car oriented, It's all technology now.

Jet ski is on craigs list if you want to check it out, boat soon to follow then BRP ????


----------



## BudBartos

CarbonJoe said:


> Is having a different spur for Freddie's (since it's such a small track) that big of a deal? Really?
> 
> If you want to see screwed up rule changes, check out what ROAR is doing to all of the racers. First stock was 17.5 brushless open ESC, now it's 17.5 "blinky" mode, next they're banning all of the currently legal ESCs that have "blinky" mode. Then they made "sportsman" class 21.5 instead of 25.5 (which USVTA already uses). Next they're talking about fixed timing motors. The racers aren't asking for all of their current equipment (motors and ESCs) to be rendered obsolete overnight due to a rule change...
> 
> All in the name of making it easier for the beginner.


Yes but all of the classes are still too fast for a beginner. You just can't tell them that ?


----------



## CarbonJoe

BudBartos said:


> Yes but all of the classes are still too fast for a beginner. You just can't tell them that ?


Not according to ROAR. We have to dumb down all(!) classes so that a beginner can start in any of them. Not sure why they can't run in Novice, or VTA. Or just be happy in the L main.


----------



## Chaz955i

CarbonJoe said:


> Is having a different spur for Freddie's (since it's such a small track) that big of a deal? Really?


Ummm...that is at least two minutes out of my life that I will never get back. 2:10 if I didn't set the dif right the first time. Think about that the next time you post Mr. Smarty Pants. :tongue:


----------



## Chaz955i

BudBartos said:


> No I wouldn't be able to sell them  I feel the whole world is becoming less car oriented, It's all technology now.
> 
> Jet ski is on craigs list if you want to check it out, boat soon to follow then BRP ????


Not sure the world is any less car oriented. I think the problem is people in general are more selfish, self centered and unable to compromise. An added benefit is some of those people, instead of just walking away, will continue to piss in the pond until they ruin it for the majority who thought they were having a good time. 

I'm a TC guy but i've raced a couple of your races and had a great time. Racing is racing. Still have to beat the better man, or woman regardless of whether it is a fast or slow class.


----------



## CarbonJoe

Hey, hey, hey... no logic is allowed in here, buddy. Personal bias and innuendo are all that are allowed.


----------



## BudBartos

well maybe jet ski is sold !!! Can Keep BRP for another month


----------



## martian 710

BudBartos said:


> No I wouldn't be able to sell them  I feel the whole world is becoming less car oriented, It's all technology now.
> 
> Jet ski is on craigs list if you want to check it out, boat soon to follow then BRP ????


I think you should open a Bikini Boat Wash at the marina. You should be rolling in dough then for sure!!! As long as it's not you wearing a thong!!!:wave:


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Hope the sale goes through for your sake.


----------



## Easy

Donald Deutsch said:


> Hope the sale goes through for your sake.


Ditto


----------



## sg1

I hope Bud doesn't have to get a job...

You're too old to have to work...


----------



## Easy

sg1 said:


> I hope Bud doesn't have to get a job...
> 
> You're too old to have to work...


LOL
That was brutal!!


----------



## BudBartos

sg1 said:


> I hope Bud doesn't have to get a job...
> 
> You're too old to have to work...


The worst thing is 25 years I was boss come and go as I pleased. I think they maybe starting to hire old farts since the younger generation do not want to do anything.


----------



## BudBartos

martian 710 said:


> I think you should open a Bikini Boat Wash at the marina. You should be rolling in dough then for sure!!! As long as it's not you wearing a thong!!!:wave:


Tang in a speedo :drunk: Sorry pat


----------



## sg1

BudBartos said:


> The worst thing is 25 years I was boss come and go as I pleased. I think they maybe starting to hire old farts since the younger generation do not want to do anything.


I could use a cabana boy...

Do you do yard work or put laundry away?


----------



## all4fun

Bud.....just a thought. What if you designed a 12th or 10th BRP Oval car? I would buy one in a heartbeat. The Gate could be swarming with Oval races too!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

all4fun said:


> Bud.....just a thought. What if you designed a 12th or 10th BRP Oval car? I would buy one in a heartbeat. The Gate could be swarming with Oval races too!! :thumbsup:


No :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Dave on second thought I will do one but it will cost $3,000.00


----------



## BudBartos

Here is a artical on the new BRP car !! Go down about 14 posts


http://www.overrc.com/


----------



## Micro_Racer

Nice vintage BRP!


----------



## all4fun

BudBartos said:


> No :thumbsup:





BudBartos said:


> Dave on second thought I will do one but it will cost $3,000.00


.........thats what I sort of figured. That's why it was just a thought.


----------



## jamesj

if bud doesn't sell brb's what do we have??????? scalpel


----------



## Chaz955i

jamesj said:


> if bud doesn't sell brb's what do we have??????? scalpel


X-Ray T3 '11 :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

I will be here till I'am no more


----------



## CarbonJoe

jamesj said:


> if bud doesn't sell brb's what do we have??????? scalpel


1/12 scale!


----------



## Micro_Racer

BudBartos said:


> I will be here till I'am no more


And I will run a BRP until I'am no more!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Easy

BudBartos said:


> I will be here till I'am no more


I will run BRP until it dies, and hopefully it will be here for a looooong time!!!


----------



## raster

Bud, check your ebay orders and have a good weekend.

I will be needing some additonal parts to get my car up to speed.


----------



## Donald Deutsch

:wave:Micro I hate to be a pest, but when are you going to post the points from the last race?


----------



## BudBartos

raster said:


> Bud, check your ebay orders and have a good weekend.
> 
> I will be needing some additonal parts to get my car up to speed.


OK cool.


----------



## jamesj

i hope bud will be selling brpsssssssss for a long time and what is a X-Ray T3 '11


----------



## Chaz955i

jamesj said:


> and what is a X-Ray T3 '11


A touring car made by X-Ray


----------



## Micro_Racer

Donald Deutsch said:


> :wave:Micro I hate to be a pest, but when are you going to post the points from the last race?


Points are updated....


----------



## BudBartos

Thanks Micro racer :thumbsup: 
Don't forget July 8th next points race. Entry only $10.00 since there will be no food.


----------



## jamesj

how do i find points for triple crown series


----------



## sg1

BudBartos said:


> Thanks Micro racer :thumbsup:
> Don't forget July 8th next points race. Entry only $10.00 since there will be no food.


No food.....


----------



## Micro_Racer

Happy B-Day Bud! I hope you have lots of BRP sales today!


----------



## jamesj

how much is a X-Ray T3 '11


----------



## CarbonJoe

jamesj said:


> how much is a X-Ray T3 '11


More than a BRP car. Or two.

http://www.amainhobbies.com/product...er-Spec-Competition-1-10-Electric-Touring-Car

A T3R is a good starting car:
http://www.amainhobbies.com/product...9/n/XRAY-T3R-1-10-Racing-Electric-Touring-Car


----------



## jamesj

is the xray the only 1/10th car we can run on the track there is a 1/10th avid touring car


----------



## CarbonJoe

jamesj said:


> is the xray the only 1/10th car we can run on the track there is a 1/10th avid touring car


You can run any 1/10 scale TC at the Gate. Nobody locally runs the Avid because they pretty much suck, and parts and setup help are pretty much non-existent. Popluar models run locally are the Xrays, Associated, and Sakura. Racers from other tracks run Tamiya, TOP (in addition to the ones already mentioned) and that's about it.

Post in the Gate thread if you want more info.


----------



## jamesj

thanks


----------



## BudBartos

sg1 said:


> No food.....


 
Thats right


----------



## sg1

Micro_Racer said:


> Happy B-Day Bud! I hope you have lots of BRP sales today!


WOW.... BUD'S BIRTHDAY!!!!!

You look good for 62!!!


----------



## all4fun

*Happy Birthday Bud!! :thumbsup:*


----------



## jamesj

happy birthday bud, 62 is that all i will not give my age


----------



## jamesj

maybe we should have sent him some dancing girls


----------



## jamesj

BudBartos said:


> Here is a artical on the new BRP car !! Go down about 14 posts
> 
> 
> http://www.overrc.com/


wow bud does that car still around


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

jamesj said:


> how much is a X-Ray T3 '11


Ok, well I know I have not been on HT for a while but WOW ! 

You know, I really hate to be the one to point out the obvious BUT ! 

I know you want to sprint, and yet you have not even mastered crawling yet. 

I know you feel you’re a chassis wizard, BUT ! 

A touring car huh ? Your running a BRP car. You have a few of them I saw. Not one of them comes close to even competing in a race. That is a simple basic car with minimal adjustments . No shocks, just springs on the front. A damping disk in the rear, and a tweak screw. 


I have seen you tighten you front wheel nuts so tight that your front wheels wouldn’t spin, and you scratched you head wounding why you car wouldn’t turn.:freak:

I watched as you wrapped a half of roll of tape around little 2/3 batteries and watch as it drug the carpet and you wondered why it wasn’t going any where. :freak:

I sit and listen while you gear mesh sounds like it is a small coffee grinder going around the track. :freak:

DUDE! Forget the touring car. More screws and adjustments you know nothing about. Get a grip on the basics and then move up. Be a competitor in the class you run. Then branch off. Forget about trying to master the class you have, just get the car to go around and look like it isn’t a Jerry’s Kid car and then think about moving into something “ tricky “ 

Geezzzz I know one thing, is that your good for a laugh, and I needed it


----------



## BudBartos

Wow !!! Just skip all that and go to 1/4 scale !!! Freddie has stronger walls now 8>)

Don't forget next race is the 8th of July starting time is 7:00 PM there will be no food and entry fee is down to $10.00. This is a TEST


----------



## Micro_Racer

So if we get a big turn out - maybe the summer feast would come back  
How about just hot dogs


----------



## TangTester

How about everyone just bring something?


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

BudBartos said:


> Wow !!! Just skip all that and go to 1/4 scale !!! Freddie has stronger walls now 8>)
> 
> Don't forget next race is the 8th of July starting time is 7:00 PM there will be no food and entry fee is down to $10.00. This is a TEST


NO FOOD ! ! ! ! THATS IT ! ! ! I am not coming ! 


I will make a cake :hat:


----------



## jamesj

So Bud What Do U Think About What Freddie Said. Now If I Get A Transponder Of My Own, And I Want To Practice At Freddies Track, Will Freddie Set Up The Computer So That When I Practice At Freddies I Can Build Up My Driving Skills And Speed On The Track...........


----------



## BudBartos

jamesj said:


> So Bud What Do U Think About What Freddie Said. Now If I Get A Transponder Of My Own, And I Want To Practice At Freddies Track, Will Freddie Set Up The Computer So That When I Practice At Freddies I Can Build Up My Driving Skills And Speed On The Track...........


 
I don't know? You will have to ask him.

I will bring the chips.


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

jamesj said:


> So Bud What Do U Think About What Freddie Said. Now If I Get A Transponder Of My Own, And I Want To Practice At Freddies Track, Will Freddie Set Up The Computer So That When I Practice At Freddies I Can Build Up My Driving Skills And Speed On The Track...........


Dude you need a computer to see slow ? give me a brake. if you EVER get your car to go around half way good I will turn it on just for you. Remember though Pratice isn't FREE ! I loved how you came in and made yourself at home, never again. 

Turn the computer on, again you make me laugh. here wait let me see.......................... S L O W ! ! ! :freak:


----------



## jamesj

freddie's hobbies said:


> dude you need a computer to see slow ? Give me a brake. If you ever get your car to go around half way good i will turn it on just for you. Remember though pratice isn't free ! I loved how you came in and made yourself at home, never again.
> 
> Turn the computer on, again you make me laugh. Here wait let me see.......................... S l o w ! ! ! :freak:


ok no problem freddie i understand practice isn't for free and i will get a transponder and get u the money


----------



## BudBartos

Happy 4th of July :thumbsup: 
Don't blow Yourselfs up since You need to be at the race next Friday


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Hope everybody had a safe and sane holiday, I know I did. Good car cruise at Croker Park.


----------



## Easy

I had a great day at the casino, a bit crowded, but fun anyways.
One question, is anyone else having trouble accessing Hobby Talk? I have been having trouble the past few mornings, getting no response from the server??


----------



## Crusty

Easy said:


> One question, is anyone else having trouble accessing Hobby Talk? I have been having trouble the past few mornings, getting no response from the server??


No problem getting on here!


----------



## Easy

Crusty said:


> No problem getting on here!


The trouble lasts for about 1/2 hour, then all is OK. Had the trouble for the past few mornings, and it just happens in the morning. Maybe the site is updating or performing some maintenance items.....


----------



## BudBartos

They had a post about server troubles.

Hope to see more at this race friday than the last one :thumbsup: I'm even making parts :tongue:


----------



## CarbonJoe

Oval Racing this Saturday at the Gate!

1/18 BRP
1/18 Mini Late Model/Slider
1/10 Pancar
1/10 VTA/Mongrel (basically any car - we'll set a break out time)

Doors open at 12 noon, Racing starts at 5pm.


----------



## AE Racer

CarbonJoe said:


> Oval Racing this Saturday at the Gate!
> 
> 1/18 BRP
> 1/18 Mini Late Model/Slider
> 1/10 Pancar
> 1/10 VTA/Mongrel (basically any car - we'll set a break out time)
> 
> Doors open at 12 noon, Racing starts at 5pm.


Is the BRP rental car avaliable this Saturday or any other cars to rent? Also what is the rental fee? What do I need to bring?

Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## BudBartos

AE Racer said:


> Is the BRP rental car avaliable this Saturday or any other cars to rent? Also what is the rental fee? What do I need to bring?
> 
> Thanks,
> Jeff


I don't think I will be there this sat. However it is ready to go for Freddies friday night racing starts at 7:00. It is $10.00 You just have to drive


----------



## DMiz

:Good luck to everyone Friday night,I will not be there.BBQ team will be in Kettering Oh. Competing in a KCBS competition.I will see everyone at the gate next Saturday.Dave


----------



## Tread1

AE Racer said:


> Is the BRP rental car avaliable this Saturday or any other cars to rent? Also what is the rental fee? What do I need to bring?
> 
> Thanks,
> Jeff


 Sent you a PM! :thumbsup:


----------



## AE Racer

Tread1 said:


> Sent you a PM! :thumbsup:


Pm recieved, thank you sir


----------



## Mackin

DMiz,
We still on for next weekend at The Gate?

chuck


----------



## Mackin

Won't be able to make it tonight, but Ive got a rent a ride for the last two races of the triple crown series.


----------



## Micro_Racer

For some reason I am not getting email notification from HobbyTalk when a new post is added to a subscribed thread....how about the rest of you?


----------



## CarbonJoe

Micro_Racer said:


> For some reason I am not getting email notification from HobbyTalk when a new post is added to a subscribed thread....how about the rest of you?


Works for me. I can't make it tonight either.


----------



## DMiz

Mackin said:


> DMiz,
> We still on for next weekend at The Gate?
> 
> chuck


Oh yeah,I hope my racing will be as good as the food I will be bringing.Atleast I just want the car to go around the track.


----------



## Mackin

Looking forward to it. Good luck this weekend.


----------



## CarbonJoe

DMiz said:


> I hope my racing will be as good as the food I will be bringing. At least I just want the car to go around the track.


Sounds like a win-win situation to me!


----------



## chuck_thehammer

when hobbytalk was upgraded the other day... some of your information may have been lost....some of mine was... edit your information and replace what might be missing.


----------



## Easy

Thanks to Freddie and Bud for a fun filled evening of racing. Didn't do well, but I had a good time. Thanks to Tang and Bud for the help, maybe next time I come out I will do better.


----------



## BudBartos

Thank You too all the racers that came out to Play :thumbsup: 
Next sat is the triple crown race at the gate racing starts at 2:30.

The next BRP points race at Freddies will be on July 29th !!!


----------



## Easy

BudBartos said:


> Thank You too all the racers that came out to Play :thumbsup:
> Next sat is the triple crown race at the gate racing starts at 2:30.
> 
> The next BRP points race at Freddies will be on July 29th !!!


Can't make the next race, will be at the Brickyard.......


----------



## BudBartos

Don't forget next summer BRP points race is at Freddies on July 29th :thumbsup: 
Stay COOL


----------



## sg1

BudBartos said:


> Don't forget next summer BRP points race is at Freddies on July 29th :thumbsup:
> Stay COOL


I'll see if I can get a few of the NORCAR guys to come out and race. I'm sure Chuck would love to run your 3100 car again


----------



## surfer kev

wanted to sell my brp car I bought One year ago ran five times fast car less servo Thinking around 75 for the car with body and motor. Let me know If you think this is fair or if your interested followed buds set up info to a T and man was her right when I ran it ......any Input is great


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Check this out
google speedtv video kasey kahne crash
happened friday night at williams grove speedway in PA
luckily he walked away


----------



## Micro_Racer

Wow - he was out of the park! Glad to see he walked away.


----------



## Easy

Micro you have a pm


----------



## jamesj

why is everyone selling there brps


----------



## Donald Deutsch

I don't think it is everybody, unless you are selling yours too.


----------



## BudBartos

jamesj said:


> why is everyone selling there brps


I'm building new ones


----------



## old_dude

Bud:
Will you have a rental I could run. If so I will be in.


----------



## BudBartos

old_dude said:


> Bud:
> Will you have a rental I could run. If so I will be in.


Yes I will have it ready for this friday correct.


----------



## jamesj

BudBartos said:


> I'm building new ones


hey bud are the cars lipos


----------



## old_dude

BudBartos said:


> Yes I will have it ready for this friday correct.


I will be there on Friday. What time?


----------



## BudBartos

Racing starts at 7:00 !!!


----------



## jamesj

my scalpel is finished except for the body but the scalpel has a handicap compared to the brp its tires are smaller rear 1.25 front 1.225 and the gearing is differant spur 47,49, and 51t i can use a 10t pinion


----------



## BudBartos

jamesj said:


> my scalpel is finished except for the body but the scalpel has a handicap compared to the brp its tires are smaller rear 1.25 front 1.225 and the gearing is differant spur 47,49, and 51t i can use a 10t pinion


 
James >> No Scalpels allowed in the BRP series. You can run at none BRP series races however if they allow them.


----------



## jamesj

thats ok bud i have what i think is 48t spur but im not sur i do have a package with a 48t spur and a package 52t spur but what i think is a 48t spur does not match the package 48 or 52


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Why would you buy a Scapel when you don't have your BRP under control yet. Trying to be good wth two diffeferent styles of cars at the same time is anti productive.


----------



## jamesj

Donald Deutsch said:


> Why would you buy a Scapel when you don't have your BRP under control yet. Trying to be good wth two diffeferent styles of cars at the same time is anti productive.


carrots and green beans are vegitable's if i said, why would u eat green beans if u could not handle carrots what would be ur answer? i run a lipo with a 18 esc while others run a 25 esc for lipo brushless car. Maybe the question should be, james why would buy a 25esc when u can't run a lipo brushless with a 18esc. I just purchased a HobbyWing EZRUN-25A-L Brushless ESC for 1/18 car and a Tacon 2030-29T Brushless Motor 3100KV for 1/16 1/18 Car for my brp.


----------



## jamesj

BudBartos said:


> James >> No Scalpels allowed in the BRP series. You can run at none BRP series races however if they allow them.


i understand i can not run my Scalpel. So can i run my brp this friday at freddies yes or no.


----------



## DMiz

jamesj said:


> carrots and green beans are vegitable's if i said, why would u eat green beans if u could not handle carrots what would be ur answer? i run a lipo with a 18 esc while others run a 25 esc for lipo brushless car. Maybe the question should be, james why would buy a 25esc when u can't run a lipo brushless with a 18esc. I just purchased a HobbyWing EZRUN-25A-L Brushless ESC for 1/18 car and a Tacon 2030-29T Brushless Motor 3100KV for 1/16 1/18 Car for my brp.


WTF.......:beatdeadhorse:


----------



## K-5 CAPER

DMiz said:


> WTF.......:beatdeadhorse:


Cant wait til Bud wakes up this morning and reads this "GEM" of a page:beatdeadhorse:


----------



## Crusty

:lol::lol:


----------



## K-5 CAPER

jamesj said:


> my scalpel is finished except for the body but the scalpel has a handicap compared to the brp its tires are smaller rear 1.25 front 1.225 and the gearing is differant spur 47,49, and 51t i can use a 10t pinion


I'm thinking the scalpel has more of a handicap than just the tires and gears if you know what I'm saying.


----------



## Crusty

jamesj said:


> i understand i can not run my Scalpel. So can i run my brp this friday at freddies yes or no.


Maybe I'm wrong, but I thought if you show up with a BRP car that complies with the rules for your chosen class, and pay your entry fee, you can race it.


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Yes Crusty you are correct......Sort of a no brainer there. UHHHH no comment


----------



## Easy

Man, this part of this thread is as far out as can be!! :freak:


----------



## Easy

A no brainer, now that is the only thing that makes sense here!!


----------



## Micro_Racer

BTW - Hobbypartz.com has the 25A HobbyWing ESC back in stock!
25A ESC:
http://www.hobbypartz.com/ezrun-25a-l-brushless-esc-for-rc-car.html
Tacon 3100Kv motor:
http://www.hobbypartz.com/96m253-2030-3100kv-29t.html
Sale on Gens Ace LiPo:
http://www.hobbypartz.com/98p-20c-800-2s1p.html


----------



## sg1

K-5 CAPER said:


> Cant wait til Bud wakes up this morning and reads this "GEM" of a page:beatdeadhorse:


He won't be up for 4 more hours....


----------



## BudBartos

jamesj said:


> i understand i can not run my Scalpel. So can i run my brp this friday at freddies yes or no.


 
I'm up and what a surpize !! Thanks for a good morning laugh 

Yes James this Friday You can run Your BRP car at the BRP race !

WOW !!!


----------



## BudBartos

James >> Just so You know and don't take a day off of work this fridays race is a BRP summer series race ! It is not the third leg of the triple crown.


----------



## jamesj

i know this fridays race is not the third leg of the triple crown duuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuua and by the way i have no work this friday or this week laid off till further notice not that anybody cares............................


----------



## BudBartos

jamesj said:


> i know this fridays race is not the third leg of the triple crown duuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuua and by the way i have no work this friday or this week laid off till further notice not that anybody cares............................


That sucks  OK just wanted to make sure. You can bring it out and run it before the racing starts if You want.


----------



## Mackin

Be careful out there!


----------



## Lessen

jamesj said:


> and by the way i have no work this friday or this week laid off till further notice not that anybody cares............................


That sucks! Hope you can get back workin' soon.


----------



## old_dude

Bud:
Due to a family emergency I will not be racing tonight. 
Have fun
Ron


----------



## Micro_Racer

Hope everything is OK Ron!


----------



## Chaz955i

old_dude said:


> Bud:
> Due to a family emergency I will not be racing tonight.
> Have fun
> Ron


Sorry to hear this Ron. Hope everything works out.


----------



## CarbonJoe

Chaz955i said:


> Sorry to hear this Ron. Hope everything works out.


Same here!


----------



## old_dude

My grandmother passed away this morning, she was 101. We have known for the last couple of weeks that this was coming. We are thankful for the time she was around and that was a long time. Just think about the things that have happened over the last 100 years and that I had a chance to talk to her about them. I will miss those conversations the most. She was mentally competent until a week ago and did not suffer. Another amazing feat, she never went on Medicaid. 

Our family wants to thank the Stark county "Crossroads Hospice" for the brief but excellent care they gave her.


----------



## Easy

old_dude said:


> My grandmother passed away this morning, she was 101. We have known for the last couple of weeks that this was coming. We are thankful for the time she was around and that was a long time. Just think about the things that have happened over the last 100 years and that I had a chance to talk to her about them. I will miss those conversations the most. She was mentally competent until a week ago and did not suffer. Another amazing feat, she never went on Medicaid.
> 
> Our family wants to thank the Stark county "Crossroads Hospice" for the brief but excellent care they gave her.


Sorry for your loss.


----------



## CarbonJoe

old_dude said:


> My grandmother passed away this morning, she was 101. We have known for the last couple of weeks that this was coming. We are thankful for the time she was around and that was a long time. Just think about the things that have happened over the last 100 years and that I had a chance to talk to her about them. I will miss those conversations the most. She was mentally competent until a week ago and did not suffer. Another amazing feat, she never went on Medicaid.
> 
> Our family wants to thank the Stark county "Crossroads Hospice" for the brief but excellent care they gave her.


Sorry for you and your family's loss, Ron.


----------



## Chaz955i

old_dude said:


> My grandmother passed away this morning, she was 101. We have known for the last couple of weeks that this was coming. We are thankful for the time she was around and that was a long time. Just think about the things that have happened over the last 100 years and that I had a chance to talk to her about them. I will miss those conversations the most. She was mentally competent until a week ago and did not suffer. Another amazing feat, she never went on Medicaid.
> 
> Our family wants to thank the Stark county "Crossroads Hospice" for the brief but excellent care they gave her.


You brought her up in conversation a number of times. She must have been a very special person and it sounds like you are left with a lot of good memories. 

My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## Crusty

old_dude said:


> My grandmother passed away this morning, she was 101. We have known for the last couple of weeks that this was coming. We are thankful for the time she was around and that was a long time. Just think about the things that have happened over the last 100 years and that I had a chance to talk to her about them. I will miss those conversations the most. She was mentally competent until a week ago and did not suffer. Another amazing feat, she never went on Medicaid.
> 
> Our family wants to thank the Stark county "Crossroads Hospice" for the brief but excellent care they gave her.


So sorry for your loss.


----------



## jamesj

same here sorry for your loss


----------



## jamesj

for the lipo at freddies r we running 45 or 48 spur


----------



## AE Racer

old_dude said:


> My grandmother passed away this morning, she was 101. We have known for the last couple of weeks that this was coming. We are thankful for the time she was around and that was a long time. Just think about the things that have happened over the last 100 years and that I had a chance to talk to her about them. I will miss those conversations the most. She was mentally competent until a week ago and did not suffer. Another amazing feat, she never went on Medicaid.
> 
> Our family wants to thank the Stark county "Crossroads Hospice" for the brief but excellent care they gave her.


Sorry for your loss Ron. 101 is a amazing feat and it must have been great for you to hear all her stories.


----------



## Easy

Thanks to Freddie and Bud for a great night of racing.


----------



## Micro_Racer

Ron - sorry to hear about your grandma. She must have had some great stories, 101 years of history! My wife is the Clinical Director of Crossroads Hospice at the Cleveland office.


----------



## Mackin

Sorry about your grandmother Ron. Never knew mine both were gone before I was born.


----------



## BudBartos

Hot and intense night of racing !!!!

Congrats to Brankica on Her first ever Super stock A Main WIN !!!

Also Dave M on Your Lipo TQ 

Next race is on Aug 19th and is the final leg of the tiple crown so there should be a nice crowd :wave:


----------



## Micro_Racer

HOT night of racing!!! Nice job Dave on the LiPo TQ!!!
See everyone on the 19th!


----------



## Micro_Racer

Points are updated on my web site....


----------



## TangTester

Hey everyone. I saw Bob Biro tonight at Wayne County Speedway tonight. He looked good and seem to be getting around better. He had surgery on his back. I said that he would be really to come back racing soon


----------



## jamesj

micro when will the gear change take affect for lipo and what will the gear chamge be again


----------



## Micro_Racer

James - the gear change is up to Bud and will happen at the first indoor series race.


----------



## BudBartos

Check Me out setting a new world record. Look for the green BRP shirt at 17 and 28 sec 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=3lwMPxQTeME


----------



## Micro_Racer

Cool. Were did you apply the sun tan lotion?


----------



## CarbonJoe

Micro_Racer said:


> Cool. Were did you apply the sun tan lotion?


Duh! At Cedar Point! :wave:


----------



## BudBartos

Right arm is good for several years of sun protection.


----------



## jamesj

still waiting for my esc and motor from hobby partz


----------



## jamesj

my esc and motor arrived wow that was fast


----------



## Chaz955i

Good to hear you got your order. When parts are in stock they are very fast.


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

You know this is just an observation, I watched 1/10th scale die a fast death do to Li-po’s and brushless. There use to be almost 8 carpet tracks with in 200 miles of me. We now have two. And the one just started. 

The BRP’s use to have 30-40 racers with the 4 cells, simple brushed simple motors. You were able to support the hobby shops that had the tracks that hosted he race’s 

What I see now ? you did what the 1/10th scales did and are traveling down the road to the end. You went to the cheep crap that changes all the time. I watched you change the rules for this class 2-3 times and now changing it again for the winter series. We went from 30-40 racers to 6-10, and now one class ? Oh yeah, then I get to see the hot heads blow because there is not a class for the beginners. So now we have new people that are way over their head getting yelled at and not having any fun because they are thrown to the wolfs. 

Keep ordering the cheep crap off line, and make it even harder for new people to join you. I know what you’re going to say it’s more economical. Yeah, ok numbers do not lie. 

I have the same number of ¼ scale racers as I did 5 years ago. It cost two grand to race those. Its not the money, so going the cheep route doesn’t fly. What flies is a stable set of rules that do not change ever two months. I am going to be real surprise if this makes it to spring. You guy took a nice set of racers and drove them away just as all the 1/10th scale people did. 

If this crap your racing is so cheep throw it away and put your old stuff back in and run and go back to the three classes.


----------



## jamesj

well freddie i hope and pray the brp keeps going but if not i have a friend with a lake and was thinking of getting rc boats any comment


----------



## Crusty

I totally agree with Freddie. My plans for this winter are up in the air. What drew me to the Brp cars was the 3 classes. My eyes and reactions aren't what they were 25 years ago. The stock class was perfect for me. The rules were stable and the cars sturdy. I've ran the 3100 brushless a couple times and I'm way out classed as a driver. Seems that all the better, more experienced guys jumped on that. The last time I raced with you, there wasn't even a stock class.


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Well put Freddie

Freddie also keep in mind that the more lipo packs in YOUR building the more chances for a potential fire situation!!!


----------



## sg1

It's a tuff call to make. That's why Bud makes the big bucks!

Back in the day (talking about 1/12) we had 2 classes to choose from, stock or mod.
Now you can choose from 4 or 5 classes to run... It's crazy.

I think the lipo and brushless are good for BRP. I like the fact that I don't need 6 battery packs, a box of motors, and have to watch my batteries all week so they don't self discharge. I haven't worked on my car since the Toledo Triple crown race. It sits with the same battery in it till the next race date.

I can see where you're coming from Crusty. Maybe a possible solution would be have a "stock" class and a "mod" class. We use all the same equipment, just different gearing. Like what we had with the brushed motors and Nimh batteries. I'm guessing turnouts will go up some when the summer is over. Then there could be multiple heats in each class. 

Again, it's not my call, just tossing stuff out there and seeing where it sticks


----------



## K-5 CAPER

SG1 those are good ideas.

For a modified class here get this....run whatever gear you want,,,,remember when you could actually choose your gears for whatever the track looked like???????????


----------



## sg1

K-5 CAPER said:


> Well put Freddie
> 
> Freddie also keep in mind that the more lipo packs in YOUR building the more chances for a potential fire situation!!!


I've blown up TONS of Nimh packs, and 0 lipo


----------



## sg1

K-5 CAPER said:


> SG1 those are good ideas.
> 
> For a modified class here get this....run whatever gear you want,,,,remember when you could actually choose your gears for whatever the track looked like???????????


I would like to see things opened up a bit more. I like to crash hard!


----------



## K-5 CAPER

sg1 said:


> I've blown up TONS of Nimh packs, and 0 lipo


I have too, but there is a reason why the lipo packs come with so many advisories, apparently there have been more SERIOUS issues with the lipos








i


----------



## sg1

K5-

We would probably get more people racing if we a beer in Bud's cooler


----------



## Easy

sg1 said:


> K5-
> 
> We would probably get more people racing if we a beer in Bud's cooler


I don't think that would be a good thing, some of these guys drive like they are drunk already........... LOL
:freak::drunk::freak::drunk:


----------



## sg1

Easy said:


> I don't think that would be a good thing, some of these guys drive like they are drunk already........... LOL
> :freak::drunk::freak::drunk:


Tang.....


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Easy said:


> I don't think that would be a good thing, some of these guys drive like they are drunk already........... LOL
> :freak::drunk::freak::drunk:


One of those guys...:drunk::freak:,,,, is charging Lipos right near you. Thats an interesting thought.


----------



## Easy

JMHO The brushless/lipo class is much less demanding than the older nimh/brushed classes. If there were more classes, segregated by gearing rules, maybe more drivers would feel like that they could win once in awhile. Personally, I come for the fun, not just to win. I wish I could learn to drive better and set my car up to be competitive more often, but that only comes with time and practice.
Going to one class only may be a mistake, as some folks are resistant to change and may drop out rather than change.
Like Crusty said in an earlier post, some of us "older" folks feel very outclassed and out driven by the younger drivers.
JMHO
Don


----------



## Easy

K-5 CAPER said:


> One of those guys...:drunk::freak:,,,, is charging Lipos right near you. Thats an interesting thought.


So very true!!


----------



## Easy

Just remember, not all "CHANGE" is for the good........


----------



## K-5 CAPER

JMHO>>> I used to go for the fun too...but when you show up with a car that is legal by the rules set at the beginning of a race season and then you are told to slow it down in the middle of said season.... BS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Easy

I think that the best way to proceed with this is to ask the drivers what they would like, consolidate those ideas and formulate a series that would please most of them......
Giveing them some input gives them a buy-in to the process, and may make them more apt to participate more often.
Again JMHO
Don


----------



## sg1

I miss K5 at the track.....


----------



## K-5 CAPER

the voice of reason there Don>>>>> not just 1 person who decides what 20 plus are going to do....imagine that.....thats what a little group called norcar did 77 years ago.....some with good memories might remember that


----------



## jamesj

well maybe we could run a 52 diff 10 spur with a 3000 kv brushless motor how about that for stock class


----------



## Easy

I miss sg1 at the track.....


----------



## K-5 CAPER

uhhhhhhhhhhhh James no,,,, your buddies lake is calling i think

Oh brother,,,sleeping Bud has a lot to read today....millenium force will wait 4 him


----------



## jamesj

hey it was just an idea oh my god


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

I have news for you it was two or three drivers that came up with this BS arrangment. 

When guys show up and say hey lets run this class the answer is NO ! period. Tuff, I do not think so, NO ! 

You now its hard to be the one in charge. Saying No is pretty easy once you do it a few times. Giving in to hey lets try this or that, its cheeper blah blah blah , and look wow 8 guys, Tell me how many are going to drive and hour through the snow in hopes there is going to be someone there to race agaisnt. And if your one of those guys who has to get out of the way every 3 laps, Oh yeah what fun. and then get yelled at if you didnt do it right !

Yeah this isnt going to work at all. The racers killed this as well. I hate to be the barrer of bad news or the one to bring it to light but its written on the wall in BIG BRIGHT LETTERS ! 

There is not one suporting the tracks. everything is bought on line. do you accually think a real track could stay open on the $ 80.00 every three weeks ? Wow I am raking in the big bucks. The Gate has its over head as well. With 1/12th scale had 2 glasses there were 50-80 guys racing it a week. what now everyone has to call one another to see if there is going to be enough to even go racing ? Oh yeah brushless and Li-po's what a salvation. sold a pipe dream and the will to be lazy. no more maintance. that was the sport, That was he fun of it, seeing who would make their cars faster or better. Now ? yeah some fun


----------



## K-5 CAPER

James. perhaps you could do the r/c boat and ice fish at the same time :thumbsup:


----------



## sg1

Easy said:


> I miss sg1 at the track.....


me too...lol...
Unfortunately I don't have as much time as I used to to race


----------



## sg1

I wish Bud would wake up...

He'll save us all!!!


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Think everyone knows where this came from.... wasnt Bud....he didnt want Lipos,


----------



## jamesj

well the lake is not frozen yet


----------



## sg1

Maybe we should drag race BRP cars...


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

So do I sound ticked off ? yeah just a bit. I read this CRAP on here. Everyone wants to go faster. If everyone went the same speed it would be driving and there are always going to be the fast guys because they can set up their cars right. 

The stupid call of brushless and li-po's running way faster than stock ever did. and NOT a chance for a new person to come and join in. 

I left the track up for the BRP'ers it seemed to be the right thing to do. And then you guys took a good thing and killed it. 

So what one class now? and I am supose to pick which drivers I feel are not up to speed with the others and put them in their own heats ? Oh yeah real fare and its a points series huh. That would be unfair for eveyone. 

You guys hvae to figure this out before it starts. This is stupid, just plan stupid !


----------



## K-5 CAPER

jamesj said:


> well the lake is not frozen yet


get the boat in January :thumbsup:


----------



## jamesj

hey maybe next summer the lake well dry up from all this 100 degree weather huh


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Freddie.... some real smart people thought these rules were great.....how could it be stupid?????????

Freddie that was juuuuust a little sarcasm!!!


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Freddie I think James will be in to see you to buy a r/c ice fishing boat this January


----------



## sg1

Freddie's Hobbies said:


> So do I sound ticked off ? yeah just a bit. I read this CRAP on here. Everyone wants to go faster. If everyone went the same speed it would be driving and there are always going to be the fast guys because they can set up their cars right.
> 
> The stupid call of brushless and li-po's running way faster than stock ever did. and NOT a chance for a new person to come and join in.
> 
> I left the track up for the BRP'ers it seemed to be the right thing to do. And then you guys took a good thing and killed it.
> 
> So what one class now? and I am supose to pick which drivers I feel are not up to speed with the others and put them in their own heats ? Oh yeah real fare and its a points series huh. That would be unfair for eveyone.
> 
> You guys hvae to figure this out before it starts. This is stupid, just plan stupid !


Stupid is as stupid does.....


----------



## sg1

Wake up Bud!!!


----------



## jamesj

ok how many plp want to run nimh batteries with a 370 motor in stock class????????????????


----------



## K-5 CAPER

jamesj said:


> well the lake is not frozen yet


A lake not frozen in August......must be a warm front


----------



## sg1

Why can't we all get along.....


----------



## sg1

Race and have fun...

Like the good old days...


----------



## K-5 CAPER

oh oh bud woke up


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Bud hasn't gotton in to see any of this yet so it is unfare to him. But I will say I am really thinking of making track rules and going back to what it use to be. Those would be thr rules if you wanted to race come, if not stay home. 

You would have to be able to win in a lower class before being allowed to move up to the faster classes. This way people will be able to hone their skills with people of the same level. Getting out of the way every 3 lap is BS , getting yelled at because you never were given the chance the people who are yelling at you had, isnt fare. 

I need to talk to Bud, It is his series and I do not want to over step him. But we are going to hash this out before Monday. I an done with the BS. I think the Gate should follow suit as well. If all there is is what on the plate you either race it or not. Everyone probably has their old stuff. if not if you want to race go buy it again.


----------



## sg1

What if we only ran figure 8's???


----------



## jamesj

i know the idea of talking about racing boats on a lake is not smart in here cause this thread is about racing cars not boats on a lake...................


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

jamesj said:


> i know the idea of talking about racing boats on a lake is not smart in here cause this thread is about racing cars not boats on a lake...................


Dude get a grip we are discussing something pretty important. You need to run STOCK ! period, be not allowed to move up until you can show the ability to drive and set up a car to advance. You are WAY over your head. I am trying to make it easier for you and more enjoyable, sit and watch. Unless your are weired, I do not feel you having to get out of the way every 3 laps is any fun for you. The fact you will NEVER win a ribbon is no fun for you. Racing agaisnt people of your own caliber would be fun, then you would have a chance and everything would be equal. 

Read and take this in,


----------



## sg1

Freddie's Hobbies said:


> Bud hasn't gotton in to see any of this yet so it is unfare to him. But I will say I am really thinking of making track rules and going back to what it use to be. Those would be thr rules if you wanted to race come, if not stay home.
> 
> You would have to be able to win in a lower class before being allowed to move up to the faster classes. This way people will be able to hone their skills with people of the same level. Getting out of the way every 3 lap is BS , getting yelled at because you never were given the chance the people who are yelling at you had, isnt fare.
> 
> I need to talk to Bud, It is his series and I do not want to over step him. But we are going to hash this out before Monday. I an done with the BS. I think the Gate should follow suit as well. If all there is is what on the plate you either race it or not. Everyone probably has their old stuff. if not if you want to race go buy it again.


The Gate follows the BRP rules for the BRP races there 
Whatever Bud comes up with is what we do!
There may be a gear change because of the difference in track size, but classes stay the same.

If we put on a "big" race we change the rules up a bit just to have some fun


----------



## sg1

I think I'm supposed to be working....


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Bud>> should of turned the tv on and watched the price is right instead


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

sg1 said:


> The Gate follows the BRP rules for the BRP races there
> Whatever Bud comes up with is what we do!
> There may be a gear change because of the difference in track size, but classes stay the same.
> 
> If we put on a "big" race we change the rules up a bit just to have some fun


Well I followed that as well, all up until this week. when you have to turn on the heat, lights, clean, go get the scented candle lol and 10 guys show up. Lets see how long you keep the doors open. When we had 30-40 guys sure it worked. When they bought parts you had hanging onthe wall sure it helped. 

Now ? lets buy chep crap of the internet show up and expect the world for $ 10.00 yeah right , I forgot that is why there are so many tracks around


----------



## jamesj

your right freddie if i run stock nimh batteries with a 370 motor how many other plp will want to run stock with nimh batteries with a 370 motor. i think i would be the only one running stock with nimh batteries with a 370 motor hmmmmmmmmmmmm. any one else want to run a stock class with nimh batteries with a 370 motor???????????????


----------



## BudBartos

I'm going back to sleep !!!!

There are no racers remaining. Things that make sense seem not to work for anything. I could go on for pages but will not waste the time.

Simple!! The 2/3 batteries are a pain charge, discharge cycle nurse whoops a bad cell and on and on. I have used one LiPo with no trouble and no extra work just charge and run. The brushless motor is no work put it in and run.  

Remember the 6 cell slot car motor days? I loved it sold lots of motors seen lots of smoke.

There are no racers like I said to have 3 classes. Period !!!! wish the 20 people that have all the new lipo brushless class cars would come out and play.

Maybe the Government can figure it out for us :tongue: :tongue:

Lets see how many will come to the next race so we can have a meeting and vote !! Right

BRP 25 years this month. Let Me tell You it's OVER :wave:


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

IF they were told they had to I know I cold put at leat 5-6 in that class right now. Boom and it wold salve a ton of crap right now. No more people yeling at other people. You guys would accually learn to drive and set up a car . it would be a win win.


----------



## K-5 CAPER

freddie you have been loyal to us guys for several years now...understand where you are coming from.Hard to find a nice place to run at..... Hope it works out


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

There are no racers because it was left to change. WHY when you had so many people racing would you allow things to change ? Wayne takes a nice tale, lets stick to the BRP rules. Which ones this month or next month ? 

When he has utilities to pay this winter he may reconsider things. It dosnt cost me a thing to have you guys here. a candle and about 2 hours of cleaning. 

I wont sit and watch new people get yelled at and have no where to run. ITs F n stupid Not one person buys crap. Not from you nor I . There great $ 24.00 set up ran everyone away. Poor babies you had to charge , discharge, work on a car. Opposed to what sitting and yelling when Bruce who is runing two classes is going to be ready ? Why bother coming if all you want to do is leave ?


----------



## sg1

Freddie's Hobbies said:


> Well I followed that as well, all up until this week. when you have to turn on the heat, lights, clean, go get the scented candle lol and 10 guys show up. Lets see how long you keep the doors open. When we had 30-40 guys sure it worked. When they bought parts you had hanging onthe wall sure it helped.
> 
> Now ? lets buy chep crap of the internet show up and expect the world for $ 10.00 yeah right , I forgot that is why there are so many tracks around


I hear where you're coming from.

Once you and Bud figure it out let me know 

We can keep the rules consistant.


----------



## jamesj

well if i can't run lipo? and no one wants to run stock with nimh batteries and 370 motor what choice do i have.................


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

there is really knowone reading this thread other than those who go to the two tracks and race, so lets just put it out there. 

THis winter with one class, where are the newer people going to race ? Lets say George wants to come back, James, Chris. Yeah lets make it fun. Put them in the heat with Pat ! Tell me Wayne, Pat, Bud when you started did you say the heck with those other classes and just jump right into MOD ! You got to learn, They are not afforded the same oportunity as you were. WHY ? because brushless is simpler, less work, blah blah blah. 

I am done and discussed, this is plan stupid I do not see this lasting tilll X-mas


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

jamesj said:


> well if i can't run lipo? and no one wants to run stock with nimh batteries and 370 motor what choice do i have.................


I could put 5 names in stock right now, it would be better for everyone.


----------



## sg1

Freddie's Hobbies said:


> there is really knowone reading this thread other than those who go to the two tracks and race, so lets just put it out there.
> 
> THis winter with one class, where are the newer people going to race ? Lets say George wants to come back, James, Chris. Yeah lets make it fun. Put them in the heat with Pat ! Tell me Wayne, Pat, Bud when you started did you say the heck with those other classes and just jump right into MOD ! You got to learn, They are not afforded the same oportunity as you were. WHY ? because brushless is simpler, less work, blah blah blah.
> 
> I am done and discussed, this is plan stupid I do not see this lasting tilll X-mas


It's funny you ask...
When I started running 1/12 in the early 80's there was only 1 class..lol..

But seriously, 2 classes are needed.


----------



## K-5 CAPER

About a year ago.... i posted somthing like well you 5 or 6 guys have fun racing together.... guess i was wrong


----------



## sg1

K-5 CAPER said:


> About a year ago.... i posted somthing like well you 5 or 6 guys have fun racing together.... guess i was wrong


you were wrong... it's 8


----------



## TangTester

sg1 said:


> It's funny you ask...
> When I started running 1/12 in the early 80's there was only 1 class..lol..
> 
> But seriously, 2 classes are needed.


 
Yep one class !


----------



## K-5 CAPER

oh sorry way off.....forgot James didnt get his ice fishing boat.. him and gump will get the shrimp


----------



## K-5 CAPER

early 80s waS THE start no mod motors


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

It was all before my time. I know your talking early 80's you have had 20 plus years to learn, These guys now are forced to race agaisnt people with 25 years plus under their belts. 

We make fun of Pat that he should drive around people. BUT I have to be the first to agree he really should not have to drive around a car running stock speeds going left, right, right , left down the straight away when he is runing the bushless class. It is one things to have someone who is knowedgable running brushless who is slow and another for a person running brushless who shouldn't be there. There are two levels of drivers, 25 plus year drivers and new drivers, they should not run in the same class.


----------



## BudBartos

Here is the thing ONE class in the BRP series for winter!!!! Only hope we get enough to seperate and do a reshuffle. Don't forget if You do not have a Lipo car setup You can still run the 4 cell 370 with the Lipo's till the first of the year. You will get ribbons for the B,C,D,E ect mains.

I feel RC is were it is today because there are TOOO many classes. I seen it in slot car racing the same thing they have 50 classes and 11 people running.

In the old days and Freddie I know You don't remember there was 2 classes and thats it but there were hundreds of racers and things were set up by the race director to seperate beginners and there were alot of them to the experts.


Thats all for now I have to go back to bed since I'm so depressed 

Rage on


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

BudBartos said:


> Here is the thing ONE class in the BRP series for winter!!!! Only hope we get enough to seperate and do a reshuffle. Don't forget if You do not have a Lipo car setup You can still run the 4 cell 370 with the Lipo's till the first of the year. You will get ribbons for the B,C,D,E ect mains.
> 
> I feel RC is were it is today because there are TOOO many classes. I seen it in slot car racing the same thing they have 50 classes and 11 people running.
> 
> In the old days and Freddie I know You don't remember there was 2 classes and thats it but there were hundreds of racers and things were set up by the race director to seperate beginners and there were alot of them to the experts.
> 
> 
> Thats all for now I have to go back to bed since I'm so depressed
> 
> Rage on


Your just giving up,


----------



## sg1

This is the most activity this thread has seen in a LONG time


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

sg1 said:


> This is the most activity this thread has seen in a LONG time


yeah thats true, people care about whats going to happen its funny I havnt read one peroson say Yeah lets stick to the one class anywhere on here. Well except Bud just a minute ago. 

All this activity and no one supported what is going on, what does that say ?


----------



## jamesj

i bought a car from ian and ran that car at freddies the steering on that car was all messed up. After i got home i took that steering system off and put on the new steering system i bought from bud. maybe i should have never bought that car from ian, or maybe i should have ran my car and not the car i bought from ian


----------



## sg1

Freddie's Hobbies said:


> yeah thats true, people care about whats going to happen its funny I havnt read one peroson say Yeah lets stick to the one class anywhere on here. Well except Bud just a minute ago.
> 
> All this activity and no one supported what is going on, what does that say ?


Like Bud says "It's over".....


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

sg1 said:


> Like Bud says "It's over".....


Yep, it dosnt cost me a thing to have you guys here, I just am going to watch to see how much longer it last


----------



## K-5 CAPER

hmmm 97 time brp champ quiet,,,,,,


----------



## BudBartos

It's OVER


----------



## jamesj

sg1 u remember the car i bought from ian yes?


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Micro racer and all of his years of experiementing b4 












bud buys into it is also missing


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

jamesj said:


> sg1 u remember the car i bought from ian yes?


OMG ! Dude, take the first car you bought work on it and stop trying to buy speed or something that works. put the rest in a closet and work on the very fist car you built. It is the same car EVERYONE is running. You have the same thing, the only differenece is they have 25 years of expereience on you. Start learning what does what on something with 3-4 adjustments period. My GOD dude, your like teaching a rock to swim:freak:


----------



## jamesj

freddie are u at the store we need to talk


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

K-5 CAPER said:


> Micro racer and all of his years of experiementing b4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bud buys into it is also missing



I remember that, it was about 2 years ago. Lets try this, Lets see what this does, everyone is going to go to this or that. Why not try this. 

We had close to 30 racers then every race. And we raced that summer series what evey two weeks ? yeah lets do this or that, Now that you did, maybe 6-8/. Oh yeah the old way really didnt work at all,


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

jamesj said:


> freddie are u at the store we need to talk


No James, I am in the Artic, Ice fishing, :freak:


----------



## jamesj

Freddie...... Dude..... I bought the car from ian for my daughter not for me........................bud is right its over...........im pissed


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

jamesj said:


> Freddie...... Dude..... I bought the car from ian for my daughter not for me........................bud is right its over...........im pissed


The car you bought from me you said was for your daughter, remember ? she was going to race. Oh wait if she wanted to now there is no where for her to race. Your pissed ? thats funny stand in my shoes


----------



## K-5 CAPER

This is what my computer says....this is what my dyno says....ever hear that??????????? Its freakin 18t/h scale


----------



## jamesj

No the car i bought from you was at your store the car i bought from ian i picked up at the gate............................................................


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

OMG just stop talking to me, you cannot keep a story straight, hell you cannot even tell the same one the same twice.


----------



## K-5 CAPER

12 dollar electronics..... with a lap top and dyno?????????????????????????


----------



## jamesj

Well every one it was fun


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

K-5 CAPER said:


> 12 dollar electronics..... with a lap top and dyno?????????????????????????


yeah thats right, cheepers right ? And we can all go and race at Dell's race track ? oh wait the retard your buying the $ 24.00 crap from, maybe his track. I am sure he must have 40-50 guys racing at his track right ? 

If I am wrong someone please point out where I am wrong at. I have not heard one person except the one in charge say this is a good idea. 

We had 30 guys every two weeks before this all started. $$ is not the issue, The Ni-cad batteries are what they are. The stock Associated motor is what they are. We all sold motors, speed controllers, batteries. and it supported itself. This crap is crap. it dosnt support anything. 

It has made it harder for anyone new to step into. I have not heard a fast guy post Oh yeah lets keep the beginners in with us. I have not read the beginners say NO NO I want to race with the most experienced guys out there. Its fun geting yelled at and getting my stuff broke


----------



## Crusty

I agree with Freddie. Getting lapped every 3 or 4 laps takes a lot of the fun out of it. I tried the lipo class. It has potential, perhaps to replace the super stock class. What ruined it for me, was having so many of the guys from the 4400 (?) class jump into it. I will never have the skills and experience they have. I know my limitations. I want to compete in a class where I can learn and grow. With the BRP cars, that is the stock class. I have always said, when it is no longer fun, I'm done. It seems like a lot of the fun is dissapearing.


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Ok so I will step up. If Michael will agree to kep the points. I will do the trophy for stock. It will be simple Stock BRP. the associated motor. The B1 sped controller and what ever Bud tells me was the stock gear ratio was. 

I know of at least 5-7 guys and gals that should be in it and would enjoy it. We need it to get back to the fun and a level that most people are at. To raise the bar to what only a few can do is sort of silly. 

Most peoples ability is not that. We may all think it is but deep down we know. Like I said if Michael will do the points I will furnish the rewards. Stock is stock period just what I pointed out. 

Novice will be stock only with the newer people that are still learning


----------



## DMiz

OK here goes my 2 cents.Man I had to run to the store and get another six pack and some more popcorn after this morning and coming home to find I had five pages to read.
I remember a few years ago I sat here reading some of these very same comments about 1/10 scale at Freddie's that I was apart of,yes brushless and lipo killed that off along with the economy.
Because I really enjoyed my time spent at Freddie's I decided to come back a few years ago and bought into BrP after watching for one night.I have enjoyed my time coming and racing,I come to have fun but I am not going to lie and say I don't care if I win or not.I want to kick butt every time out.
Do I think I can compete with the guys that have 25 years of experience,no it gets boring finishing in fourth or fifth every week,but I look at ways to improve and get better.
Last week I was TQ in the lipo class, do I think I would of been there if we did not have the unexperienced people driving in the same class,no I believe I just was the one to keep it clean and finished better.
Well anyway I hope we can continue and hash things out and come up with a solution.Dave


----------



## BudBartos

After a hurricane, comes a rainbow


----------



## Donald Deutsch

_:thumbsup:I usually don't comment about the races, but I always thought 3 classes was the way to go, or at least 2 classes. This spreads the driver ability out. There are people running in the Lipo class that have no bussiness running there and should have been told so by the race organizer. For the next series there must be some seperation based on previous showing of ability.:wave:_


----------



## sg1

Donald Deutsch said:


> _:thumbsup:I usually don't comment about the races, but I always thought 3 classes was the way to go, or at least 2 classes. This spreads the driver ability out. There are people running in the Lipo class that have no bussiness running there and should have been told so by the race organizer. For the next series there must be some seperation based on previous showing of ability.:wave:_


It's Bud's fault...


----------



## ghoulardi

sg1 said:


> Why can't we all get along.....



Cuz we all hate each other !


----------



## sg1

It's been almost 2 hours and Freddie hasn't posted anything....


----------



## ghoulardi

IMHO the best suggestion has been 2 lipo classes. Kinda like stock & super stock. That way, you can run your lipo stuff with people at your current level . Just my .02


----------



## sg1

ghoulardi said:


> IMHO the best suggestion has been 2 lipo classes. Kinda like stock & super stock. That way, you can run your lipo stuff with people at your current level . Just my .02


I thought you were broke...
Where did you get .02 cents from??


----------



## ghoulardi

sg1 said:


> It's been almost 2 hours and Freddie hasn't posted anything....


 He must be working. ROFLOL !


----------



## Mackin

I agree with ghoulardi. Run lipos, maybe tweak the gearing, or turn down the radio and split the classes. It seems to me it might be the negative attitude that might be keeping people away. Looking forward to the final race of the Triple Crown on the 19th.

chuck


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Its nice to see I am missed. I am welding cars up.


----------



## DMiz

If we run 2 classes of lipo's where does someone like myself fit in do I run the lower end(stock class)where I know I can finish first about every week figuring on the five or six Freddie is talking about putting into that class or do I run the SS class with the likes of Tang,Micro,Bud,Sg1 and so on where I might finish 4th or 5th every week.Hum!!!!!!!Can I run stockd


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Mackin said:


> I agree with ghoulardi. Run lipos, maybe tweak the gearing, or turn down the radio and split the classes. It seems to me it might be the negative attitude that might be keeping people away. Looking forward to the final race of the Triple Crown on the 19th.
> 
> chuck


Keep with the Li-po's another disillusioned individual, Stick with the li-po's this statement comes from what wisdom ? look around what killed everything ? what was wrong with what we use to run ? What you had to cycle your batteries ? wow tuff work. Everyone comes, then they rush to run through the races to leave ? work on your setup. Your people think fast is increasing the timing, or going to the next bigger brushless motor. No one works on their cars. I forgot setup is old to right ? just go with a high C discharge. This is a loss cause, you want to race in words and your actions say something totally different.


----------



## Tread1

Mackin said:


> I agree with ghoulardi. Run lipos, maybe tweak the gearing, or turn down the radio and split the classes. It seems to me it might be the negative attitude that might be keeping people away. Looking forward to the final race of the Triple Crown on the 19th.
> 
> chuck


Run Lipos?! Don't you know that lipos and brushless motors are the downfall of our hobby?! Racing numbers have been dropping for the last ten years and lipo/brushless has only been mainstream for the last 3-4 years but you know all those people quit racing because they could see into the future and quit before the tech was even invented.Come on Chuck use your head! :freak:


----------



## Chaz955i

Tread1 said:


> Run Lipos?! Don't you know that lipos and brushless motors are the downfall of our hobby?! Racing numbers have been dropping for the last ten years and lipo/brushless has only been mainstream for the last 3-4 years but you know all those people quit racing because they could see into the future and quit before the tech was even invented.Come on Chuck use your head! :freak:


Hey didn't you retire from racing so you could blow stuff up? :wave:


----------



## Tread1

Chaz955i said:


> Hey didn't you retire from racing so you could blow stuff up? :wave:


If I wanted to blow stuff up I would buy more lipos,you know they burn down houses,pee in the corners and rape your dog,you know its true its written on the internet!:thumbsup:


----------



## Mackin

Lipos and brushless are what keep me in this hobby. One motor and one pack in a WGT car since last Sept. No buying 6 battery packs and motors at the start of the season. no brushes, springs, dynos, dischargers. You actually have time to work on you cars. I know I'm not talking about BRP cars, but I think that applies here too. I know you're not going to agree with me but that's my .02. And I can carry everything in one box.
chuck


----------



## Mackin

Kind of like NASCAR going to fuel injection. What car still runs a carb?


----------



## jamesj

can i talk yes or no


----------



## Chaz955i

Tread1 said:


> If I wanted to blow stuff up I would buy more lipos,you know they burn down houses,pee in the corners and rape your dog,you know its true its written on the internet!:thumbsup:


LOL. Too funny.:thumbsup:


----------



## Chaz955i

jamesj said:


> can i talk yes or no


It is an open forum. Speak your mind sir.


----------



## Crusty

Donald Deutsch said:


> _:thumbsup:I usually don't comment about the races, but I always thought 3 classes was the way to go, or at least 2 classes. This spreads the driver ability out. There are people running in the Lipo class that have no bussiness running there and should have been told so by the race organizer. For the next series there must be some seperation based on previous showing of ability.:wave:_


I totally agree.


----------



## Crusty

Freddie's Hobbies said:


> Ok so I will step up. If Michael will agree to kep the points. I will do the trophy for stock. It will be simple Stock BRP. the associated motor. The B1 sped controller and what ever Bud tells me was the stock gear ratio was.
> 
> I know of at least 5-7 guys and gals that should be in it and would enjoy it. We need it to get back to the fun and a level that most people are at. To raise the bar to what only a few can do is sort of silly.
> 
> Most peoples ability is not that. We may all think it is but deep down we know. Like I said if Michael will do the points I will furnish the rewards. Stock is stock period just what I pointed out.
> 
> Novice will be stock only with the newer people that are still learning


Sounds good to me.


----------



## Easy

At least everyone on this thread must care about the sport, or there would be no comments. At least we are hearing what some of the drivers think, and some of these ideas could be adapted into our racing program.


----------



## jamesj

i have right now a lipo with a 10 pinion and 52 spur and i know bud still has those scalpel gears and we could possibly run a lipo with an 8 pinion and a 51 spur. 10 pinion and 52 spur is 5.2 turns an 8 pinion with a 51 spur is 6.36 turns but i do not need to tell that to any one right. we have farmers out west loosing cattle and there crop due to this global warming not to say that cars running on fossil fuel is the cause of this. If and i say if we where to switch from gas cars to electric cars would stop this global warming but. we are in a changing world and we need to do something about it. If and i say if we could stop using fossil fuel we would not need oil from canada and maybe we would have more money in this country to take care of our debt situation and maybe we could also stop this stupid argument about lipos and nimh batteries....................................


----------



## Crusty

Wow! Now my head is spinning!


----------



## AE Racer

Tread1 said:


> If I wanted to blow stuff up I would buy more lipos,you know they burn down houses,pee in the corners and rape your dog,you know its true its written on the internet!:thumbsup:


LOL...I was wondering what was raping my dogs:freak: All this time I thought it was the cat.


----------



## AE Racer

Mackin said:


> Lipos and brushless are what keep me in this hobby. One motor and one pack in a WGT car since last Sept. No buying 6 battery packs and motors at the start of the season. no brushes, springs, dynos, dischargers. You actually have time to work on you cars. I know I'm not talking about BRP cars, but I think that applies here too. I know you're not going to agree with me but that's my .02. And I can carry everything in one box.
> chuck


:thumbsup:


----------



## AE Racer

I'm new to the BRP world but not to racing RC. I will run whatever is decided by the masses or whoever is in charge of the rules. They only thing I won't run is Nimh/brushed. Lipo/brushless is the only combo I'll run whether it's carpet or offroad.
Lipo/brushless has had nothing to do with the decline in the hobby. Like Tread1 said it's been dying off for years. Just ask the nitro guys about it. Every year less and less guys to run with. Just the way it is but blaming technology on the lack of racers is just plain stupid to me

Jeff


----------



## sg1

I love racing my brp!!


----------



## jamesj

again we could run lipo with a scalpel gear of 8 pinion with a 51 spur with 6.36 turns for stock class


----------



## jamesj

is it also right if a load on a motor increas'es amps and lower's voltage on a battery


----------



## jamesj

i love racing brp too


----------



## sg1

I haven't had this much fun in a while!!

Can't wait to race!!


----------



## AE Racer

sg1 said:


> I love racing my brp!!


I love racing your BRP too:thumbsup: Hopefully mine will work well tommorrow night!


----------



## Mackin

I love you Wayne! Can't wait to see you tomorrow.


----------



## jamesj

did i miss something what is going on 2morrow


----------



## AE Racer

jamesj said:


> did i miss something what is going on 2morrow


Racing at the Gate tommorrow night. Starts at 7.


----------



## Mackin

Road race at The Gate. Doors open at 4 racing at 7.


----------



## jamesj

i didn't know about this hmmmmmmmmmm well it doesn't matter as of 12:00 i will be out of town


----------



## jamesj

is there a race next friday


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

jamesj said:


> is there a race next friday


Yeah there is at the gate. Wayne asked you in a eariler post if you could swing by his house and pick him up 

You should give him a call, do you have his Cell # :wave:



Love you Wayne


----------



## jamesj

yes i have his cell but says its disconnected


----------



## Chaz955i

jamesj said:


> yes i have his cell but says its disconnected


Must have had too many of those dangerous lipos burst into flames and couldn't afford to pay his phone bill. 

Maybe we can take up a collection?:thumbsup:

BRPs are cool...like ice cream. I like ice cream.


----------



## CarbonJoe

I like pie.


----------



## jamesj

i'll say one thing u can't win race's when brp rears are the size of scalpel rears


----------



## sg1

jamesj said:


> i'll say one thing u can't win race's when brp rears are the size of scalpel rears


I'll second that!!


----------



## sg1

What time do the festivities start today?


----------



## Chaz955i

sg1 said:


> What time do the festivities start today?


My money is on 8:17 eastern.


----------



## old_dude

This has been great humor and sad at the same time.

Here is a great conspiracy theory. Yes LiPo cells do fail in a spectacular way but a shorted NiMh or NiCd isn't a lot of fun to be around. A major car manufacturer spent a lot of money building NiMh manufacturing for their very popular line of hybrid cars. That company (here is the conspiracy theory) then spent a lot of money making sure everyone knew what happens when a LiPo cell shorts. Believe it or not.

I came back to racing because of LiPo batteries and brushless motors. I have a life outside of racing and taking care of the old stuff took up to much of my time and money.

The internet and the comments we post here are informative and corrosive at the same time. A person going on a rant is not a good thing for anyone in this sport so think with you're head before you post.

See you at the track.


----------



## Chaz955i

old_dude said:


> This has been great humor and sad at the same time.
> 
> Here is a great conspiracy theory. Yes LiPo cells do fail in a spectacular way but a shorted NiMh or NiCd isn't a lot of fun to be around. A major car manufacturer spent a lot of money building NiMh manufacturing for their very popular line of hybrid cars. That company (here is the conspiracy theory) then spent a lot of money making sure everyone knew what happens when a LiPo cell shorts. Believe it or not.
> 
> I came back to racing because of LiPo batteries and brushless motors. I have a life outside of racing and taking care of the old stuff took up to much of my time and money.
> 
> The internet and the comments we post here are informative and corrosive at the same time. A person going on a rant is not a good thing for anyone in this sport so think with you're head before you post.
> 
> See you at the track.


Couldn't wait until 8:17 could ya?


----------



## jamesj

one last comment b4 leaving today for the weekend........... i have second and third place ribbins for racing stock using nimh batteries if plp say that i can't race well why do i have second and third place ribbions,,,,,,,,,,and yes i never won first place in stock class and this was on freddies track that i got the ribbons...........Well thats all for now............


----------



## jamesj

logging out for the weekend


----------



## old_dude

Chaz955i said:


> Couldn't wait until 8:17 could ya?


It would have been earlier but my head was hurting from the reading.


----------



## Chaz955i

jamesj said:


> i have second and third place ribbins for racing stock using nimh batteries if plp say that i can't race well why do i have second and third place ribbions


Because only two other people showed up? 

Just kidding. Have a good weekend James.


----------



## K-5 CAPER

jamesj said:


> one last comment b4 leaving today for the weekend........... i have second and third place ribbins for racing stock using nimh batteries if plp say that i can't race well why do i have second and third place ribbions,,,,,,,,,,and yes i never won first place in stock class and this was on freddies track that i got the ribbons...........Well thats all for now............


You get a first place "ribbon" for spelling "ribbon" 3 different ways in the same post


----------



## ghoulardi

This may be a little off topic but...The next race is the 19th . Right?


----------



## BudBartos

Yes it is and it is the third and final race of the Triple crown


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

BudBartos said:


> Yes it is and it is the third and final race of the Triple crown


I take it it will be here ?


----------



## ghoulardi

good. I should make that one


----------



## BudBartos

Yes race is at Freddies start time 7:00. I think Dave M and Chuck M are making some BBQ :thumbsup: Is that OK Freddie.


----------



## sg1

Freddie's Hobbies said:


> I take it it will be here ?


On the 1/4 scale track


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

BudBartos said:


> Yes race is at Freddies start time 7:00. I think Dave M and Chuck M are making some BBQ :thumbsup: Is that OK Freddie.


Of course, I am a growing boy  



sg1 said:


> On the 1/4 scale track


No no Bud dosnt want to run out there, I do not know why. It would be fun


----------



## sg1

Freddie's Hobbies said:


> Of course, I am a growing boy
> 
> 
> 
> No no Bud dosnt want to run out there, I do not know why. It would be fun


I day out there would be cool!!


----------



## mudguppydave

WOW!!!!!! will see every one on the 19th at freddies. freddie i will bring you some cookies have some milk ready:wave: dave.w


----------



## Mackin

I like cookies!


----------



## ghoulardi

Rumor has it that the 19th is someone's birthday. Wonder who it could be (not me) ? Maybe we should put candles in the cookies. :thumbsup:


----------



## jamesj

yes its my birthday and i'll be 50


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Sorry wrong guess.


----------



## jamesj

so whos birthday


----------



## jamesj

freddies birthday


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Maybe it might be Brankica Milosvic.


----------



## jamesj

Donald Deutsch said:


> Maybe it might be Brankica Milosvic.


your right it is her birthday at the last race when we where at the restuarant she said she had a birthday coming up we need to get her cake and candles, but we will only light up the candles not any lipo's.


----------



## BudBartos

Thanks to all that came out !!! Dave, Chuck and Freddie for the food and race center. 

Congrats to the triple crown winners. The Race had some of the best racing I have seen in some time :thumbsup:

I won a Trophy


----------



## Micro_Racer

Fun night of racing! It was nice to see the MI guys out racing with us! Looking forward to the next race!!


----------



## ghoulardi

A fun, but late, night indeed. Great "Q" Dave . Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## ghoulardi

A fun, but late, night indeed. Great "Q" Dave. Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

Just an FYI. NORCAR is having their End of Summer Oval race this Saturday. Doors open at 8 racing starts around noon. We will have lots of out of state oval guys racing 1/10th scale (and Bud running a 1/10 scale truck!). BRP racers are welcome!


----------



## BudBartos

Micro_Racer said:


> Just an FYI. NORCAR is having their End of Summer Oval race this Saturday. Doors open at 8 racing starts around noon. We will have lots of out of state oval guys racing 1/10th scale (and Bud running a 1/10 scale truck!). BRP racers are welcome!


 
Thats right I'm running Micro racers truck !!!! First thing I'm doing is dumping that load of stone He had in it last time it raced :thumbsup:

I will bring the rack but You will have to ask for parts since I'm not bringing it in. I will still cut the Gate there 10% :thumbsup:

James >> I have MC type in how many do You want


----------



## BudBartos

The truck was not too bad for only one run. We decided to run with the load of stone, makes it look more like a real truck


----------



## BudBartos

Fun day of racing the big cars. I finished 2 nd in the B main just behind the leaded. Thanks Micro :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

Thanks Bud for sorting out the 1/10th scale oval truck! Sorry it didn't have a little more speed in it for you!


----------



## BudBartos

Funny how hard it is to find .1 of a second. I think the 3 ounces it was overweight could have been some of the speed.


----------



## Micro_Racer

Don't forget the last points race is Sept. 9th. The Sept. 23rd race has been moved to Sept. 24th and will be the trophy day AND the first race of the 2011/2012 indoor series!


----------



## BudBartos

RIGHT !!! Sept 24th race starts at 5:00 also :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

One week till the last race of the summer series 

Come out and join us in some rc racing thrills and spills.

Will Tang take another championship or will some one snatch it from Him ??


----------



## Micro_Racer

I will not make the next race  My sister is shipping out to Kabul, and we are having a going away party on Friday.....
Bud - please grab the points....


----------



## BudBartos

Does that mean Tang could win? Will it be the smallest turnout ever? We will know next friday.

If anyone goes to the race besides Me remind Me to get the points !!!


----------



## Donald Deutsch

I'll remind you as usual.


----------



## jamesj

well bud knows im working again and working 2nd shift


----------



## TangTester

Micro you have a PM


----------



## BudBartos

Who all is coming next Friday?


----------



## Easy

I hope to.


----------



## sg1

BudBartos said:


> Who all is coming next Friday?


I cannot make it out


----------



## DMiz

I'll be there to "Make it happen".


----------



## BudBartos

DMiz said:


> I'll be there to "Make it happen".


 
Good someone needs to make it happen


----------



## ghoulardi

I'll prolly stop in but not to race. What's for dinner ?


----------



## BudBartos

ghoulardi said:


> I'll prolly stop in but not to race. What's for dinner ?


What ever You bring !!!


----------



## Easy

Sorry guys, something has come up, and I will be unable to race Fri.
Don


----------



## BudBartos

Easy said:


> Sorry guys, something has come up, and I will be unable to race Fri.
> Don


Bummer hope everyone can make it to the first winter series race !!


----------



## Mark5

Bud, Mark Heitger here, I am planning on racing Friday.


----------



## jamesj

as long as it is on sat and im not needed to work ill be there for the winter series


----------



## BudBartos

Mark5 said:


> Bud, Mark Heitger here, I am planning on racing Friday.


good deal !!!! James next race Sept 24 is first of winter series on a sat start 5:00


----------



## ghoulardi

They tell me no hand use til Oct. Should be able to hold a radio tho. I guess I messed it up pretty good.


----------



## DMiz

ghoulardi said:


> They tell me no hand use til Oct. Should be able to hold a radio tho. I guess I messed it up pretty good.


Look on the bright side,Your eye sight won't get any worse not being able to use your hands.:thumbsup:


----------



## martian 710

DMiz said:


> Look on the bright side,Your eye sight won't get any worse not being able to use your hands.:thumbsup:


Indeed!!!:jest::lol::wave:


----------



## Micro_Racer

Bud - please grab the points tonight.


----------



## BudBartos

See You all later !!!


----------



## Micro_Racer

How was the last race!


----------



## Easy

Awful quiet after the last race........


----------



## Easy

Is every one of you guys hung over? How did the racing go last night?? Some of us that couldn't make it last night would like to at least hear about the fun even though we couldn't partake of any of it......


----------



## Donald Deutsch

There were only seven of us. We still had fun, but I sure hope the new season starts out with a hell of a lot more people in attendance. Taco won the Brushlees race with Bud's car and Don Smolik won Brushed with one of my spare motors.


----------



## Easy

Thanks Don, I would have been there but for the wake I needed to attend. Hope the next series bring out more folks....


----------



## BudBartos

Don We had more than that there were 8 :drunk:

I sucked at the slot race. On car had the body ripped off buy a marshal so I was off the track for like 1 min to fix it. The other class I hood the controller up wrong DUH. Taco however stopped out to cheer Me on :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Oh I forgot spend like $ 348.00 BRP racing is a real bargain :thumbsup:

Also $24.00 for entry ???? that killed My racing budget for the next 2 years.


----------



## Donald Deutsch

I hope you didn't count Bruce twice.


----------



## BudBartos

You right 7 people.


----------



## DMiz

Actually we still had 8 people show up,just because Bud did not race does not mean he does not count,if he didn't Taco couldn't wouldn't of been able too race.Just saying. Dave


----------



## Donald Deutsch

But I thought his points don't count.


----------



## martian 710

BudBartos said:


> Oh I forgot spend like $ 348.00 BRP racing is a real bargain :thumbsup:
> 
> Also $24.00 for entry ???? that killed My racing budget for the next 2 years.


Heck, We can race 3 karts for more than half a season for less than that!!!
We need more than 1 class for the winter series. Too far to drive for 1 class.
What happened to the B-mod class?


----------



## BudBartos

martian 710 said:


> Heck, We can race 3 karts for more than half a season for less than that!!!
> We need more than 1 class for the winter series. Too far to drive for 1 class.
> What happened to the B-mod class?


No one raced B mod had 2 entries at first race. Had no entries in stock at all all summer and No one even asked 

Of course as soon as I say there is no class everyone wants it. So here is my answer.There will still only be one class


----------



## jamesj

what a brp car cost 348.00 there goes inflation................


----------



## BudBartos

No james ?


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Wakeup people we are talking slot racing not BRP racing.


----------



## BudBartos

Donald Deutsch said:


> Wakeup people we are talking slot racing not BRP racing.


He really didn't know that Don !!!!


----------



## Crusty

Not sure I follow this. Will there be only 1 class in the winter series? If so, I presume the 3100s?


----------



## Donald Deutsch

You are correct 3100s and 800 2s lipos.


----------



## martian 710

BudBartos said:


> Oh I forgot spend like $ 348.00 BRP racing is a real bargain :thumbsup:
> 
> Also $24.00 for entry ???? that killed My racing budget for the next 2 years.


I'm going to watch some 500+mph oval racing this weekend. I bet those guys are going to spend a lot more than that!!!:freak:


----------



## Crusty

Donald Deutsch said:


> You are correct 3100s and 800 2s lipos.


Thank you! I'm thinking I'll be there but not untill mid October. I plan to continue racing dirt oval untill Raceway 42 closes for the winter. I'd also come up if it rains!


----------



## BudBartos

Crusty >> You can also still run You 4 cell 370 motor car in the new class but I beleive You were one of the first ones to get the Lipo setup. Cool thing is the bump up's, if We could get 3 heats it's possible to qualify last and bump up and win the A. There will be awards for all mains also.


----------



## Crusty

BudBartos said:


> Crusty >> You can also still run You 4 cell 370 motor car in the new class but I beleive You were one of the first ones to get the Lipo setup. Cool thing is the bump up's, if We could get 3 heats it's possible to qualify last and bump up and win the A. There will be awards for all mains also.


Thanks Bud.


----------



## Easy

Here is another use for an RC car.
http://www.break.com/index/rc-car-cattle-round-up-2158023


----------



## Micro_Racer

Don't forget this Wednesday is the FREE R/C Clinic at NORCAR.... see thread for more details....


----------



## BudBartos

Also don't forget this Sat the 24th is the first race of the winter series and awards. Bring that car out that is now properly set up from the NORCAR clinic :wave:


----------



## jamesj

ill be there this sat for the first race but why is the nocar having free clinic during the week and not on the weekend and i would not expect norcar to have the free clinic at the same time of the winter series race


----------



## CarbonJoe

jamesj said:


> why is the nocar having free clinic during the week and not on the weekend and i would not expect norcar to have the free clinic at the same time of the winter series race


NORCAR is completely separate from BRP. We scheduled the Clinic so it didn't conflict with anyone's normal race schedule. Thus, it's this Wednesday night at 7pm. Sorry, but we can't possibly accommodate everyone's schedule.


----------



## BudBartos

James James James  See You Sat RACING STARTS AT 5:00 :thumbsup:


----------



## martian 710

Well I just got back in town from my first trip to the Reno National Championship Air Races. We didn't get to our motel in Reno till about 4:00pm Friday. I went out on the balcony and caught the start of the Unlimited Gold race from about 12 miles away. I saw the planes pull up early and told Kelly some one must of had a mayday. We found out 2 hrs later about the crash and the races being cancelled. Its probably a good thing we didn't go a day earlier our seats for Sat. and Sun. were about 100 feet from the crash site. Wow what a tragedy. I talked to a few people from our motel that said it would have been a lot worse if it had expoded in flames. They said there were a lot of people that were't injured that got soaked with fuel. We spent the weekend driving around the desert visiting ghost towns and road the Steam engined train up to Virginia City. It wasn't quite the 500mph racing weekend I had planned.


----------



## Micro_Racer

Wow! Lucky you guys missed that first day.


----------



## Crusty

Glad you're ok.


----------



## BudBartos

Well the summer series is complete here are the winners

Super Stock
 
3100 Brushless​ 
 
Brankica Tied for 3rd in Super Stock​ 

​


----------



## Micro_Racer

Final points are updated on my site....enjoy


----------

